# *Official 28/11 RAW Discussion Thread*



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

We also have Brodus Clay killing JoMo to look forward to!


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Piper better not kiss cena's ass


----------



## bassy (Nov 24, 2011)

Rocky better come


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Should be good. Raw was solid last week, We'll finally get to see Brodus, we kick off with a Pipers Pit, Ziggler hopefully involved in a match and if del Rio and Punk are given 15/20 minutes it should be a great title match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sick of Piper, he shows up too much.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Piper iz God!!!1


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

deatawaits said:


> Piper better not kiss cena's ass


They got Mick Foley to do it, they'll get Piper to do ti to, the WWE are really trying to get Cena over with the public by making legends say how awesome he is! sickening really.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> We also have Brodus Clay killing JoMo to look forward to!


Nah, they are going to keep putting off his debut until next November and he will be revealed as the gobbly gooker.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I will be there live, hopefully I don't have to put #bootstoasses to all the Cena fans there


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

What if Alberto wins?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bubzeh said:


> What if Alberto wins?


We rio...

Ah who am I kidding, I'll actually just come on here and voice my displeasure at the decision and then play Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What if Alberto wins?

Then CM Punk goes on to win the Rumble and creates a special moment at Wrestlemania by winning the belt in Miami and changing the belt the next night on Raw.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What if.....

Piper completely tares Cena apart. Like I mean, the way some of us want to rant on him, and this leads Cena to beatdown on Piper BOOM heel turn

what up


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Why is Piper on RAW?

I'm assuming he'll be there to promote something he's doing outside of WWE.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiot
#RyderRevolution
#BroskiBootsToAsses


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Piper Pit Rock/Cena ?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> #RyderOrRiot
> #RyderRevolution
> #BroskiBootsToAsses


What on earth? What's all your Ryder loving about? Is that you, Zack?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Piper will no doubt cry about how he has never won the world title again, mention the fact that Cena has won the title 4 times this year even though no one really likes him anymore.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

last time Piper returned to RAW, he kissed Alex Riley's ass. WTF?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Romanista said:


> last time Piper returned to RAW, he kissed Alex Riley's ass. WTF?


And look where's Riley now. Maybe he'll do wonders for Cena's career too...


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i will be tunning in tonight to see clay kill morrison tbh


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Pipers pit was always contraversial and exciting. This time??? Naaah, not so much.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am just hoping that the Piper's Pit segment is not just to "try and get Cena over" with all the fans, b/c if it is it will fail EPICALLY just like the MIck Foley segment did. B/c it is Piper I have some faith that this will not be the case though.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking forward to this because RAW was the best in months last Monday.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Morrison to troll the IWC by winning the US title and leaving with it, pissing off IWC and Ryder.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Morrison to troll the IWC by winning the US title and leaving with it, pissing off IWC and Ryder.


would be hilarious


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing Miz's entrance music again. Can't say i'm too excited about Piper's pit, i am excited for the WWE title match though


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

There must be shenanigans in the Punk/Del Rio match for it to continue to TLC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Excited to see Piper. He's usually very entertaining and still an awesome mic worker. Hoping for another good match out of Punk/Del Rio but I could see it end up being a short match with a DQ or something.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Could be a good RAW.

WWE Title match hopefully gets a bit of time. I was hoping Brodus debuted during it making it a no contest with him destroying both guys. Hopefully Punk retains, I dont want Del Rio as champion again. Piper on the show could be good too, as well as Morrisons probable last night. Could be eventful anyways.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Piper's Pit with Cena should be awesome if they don't pull the same crap they did with Foley. I want Piper to light the fire under Cena's ass and make him see what everybody else sees. Punk/ADR I'm pretty meh about. I didn't pay to watch it (well I did buy Survivor Series but only for Rock pretty much so that doesn't count lol) so I hardly care that it's happening for free...again. I'd like to see Punk just swat this fucker away but I'm expecting shenanigans to lead to the final match at TLC. Who knows, maybe Nash tries to screw Punk which will bring back Trips or whatever, I don't know. Miz will finally be back to himself again and hopefully Clay will finally show his face, not to mention that we should be getting another OMFGITSSTINGMARKOUT promo that will have some more clues in it. 

I won't be watching live but I'm actually feeling marginally excited for this one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> *Nash tries to screw Punk* which will bring back Trips or whatever.


No fucking way, keep Nash far away from Punk plzkthanks. Let him be HHH's and ONLY HHH's problem. 

But yeah, looking forward to this. I did enjoy the Punk/Del Rio match at Survivor Series and am hoping for a match just as good. Cena with Piper's Pit could be interesting depending on the direction, and yeah, Brodus Clay better fucking show his fat ugly face so I can get some points in WFF and not have wasted them again!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone think Morrison will pull a Batista tonight?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

METTY said:


> Anyone think Morrison will pull a Batista tonight?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> he's not as over as Batista, no way in hell that happens


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

sorry for double post...mods please delete


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> No fucking way, keep Nash far away from Punk plzkthanks. Let him be HHH's and ONLY HHH's problem.
> 
> But yeah, looking forward to this. I did enjoy the Punk/Del Rio match at Survivor Series and am hoping for a match just as good. Cena with Piper's Pit could be interesting depending on the direction, and yeah, Brodus Clay better fucking show his fat ugly face so I can get some points in WFF and not have wasted them again!


Nope. I'd rather Nash bring everybody down than just Trips lol. Actually, I'd rather he try to interfere, Punk kicks him in the head, gives him the GTS, Trips comes out, sledgehammers him in the nuts and he simply disappears forever and ever and ever and ever, never to be seen again. Then Punk and HHH start kicking the fuck out of each other and we get that match kick started for Mania.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Nope. I'd rather Nash bring everybody down than just Trips lol. Actually, I'd rather he try to interfere, Punk kicks him in the head, gives him the GTS, Trips comes out, sledgehammers him in the nuts and he simply disappears forever and ever and ever and ever, never to be seen again. Then Punk and HHH start kicking the fuck out of each other and we get that match kick started for Mania.


absolutely this

i really dont understand why people are fired up for nash vs trips


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Who knows, maybe Nash tries to screw Punk which will bring back Trips or whatever















Then you should join me with a "ONE MORE TIME" chant.

BTW, that Batista segment was awesome, he was perfect in this role and you can see that it's his material and like he said, his outfits. too bad he found it on the way out. he said that he was going without a word by word script because he didn't care at this point, I would love to see him back in general, was never a big fan, but I'm fine with him, sure as hell in this current roster. he has this rare larger than life badass presence unlike Cena.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> @HEELZiggler Can u tell me why many peeps love @ZackRyder? I don't get it!





> @Shakina_K2Fan most people are underdog losers at life, now they have a mascot they can root for


#HEEL


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

UK Time - Have to be awake at 7:30 in the morning... Do I watch tonight's Raw? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Can we expect a Daniel Bryan/Mark Henry confrontation promo?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

not looking forward to pipers pit too be honest, only 'coz cena's on it. Another pathetic corny segment with cena "great" fpalm . Anyway looking forward to Punk vs Del Rio, and brodus clay destroying jo mo will be funny lol. Kane vignette and the it begins promos also will be waiting eagerly for!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> not looking forward to pipers pit too be honest, only 'coz cena's on it. Another pathetic corny segment with cena "great" fpalm . Anyway looking forward to Punk vs Del Rio, and brodus clay destroying jo mo will be funny lol. Kane vignette and the it begins promos also will be waiting eagerly for!



Cena is never corny when it comes to Piper, he is not the guy who kisses ass. Piper always tells it like it is. 
I have a feeling he will call Cena out on being a big softie and not speaking his mind (like he did with Barrett last year). Hopefully it will be another step into character development for Cena.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's Roddy Piper. He won't kiss ass for anybody, not even Cena. Last year, he didn't even really kiss Cena's ass either but just said he's one hell of a wrestler (which he is). Piper sold a fucking lackluster build in Barrett/Orton/Cena as ref at last year's SSeries. I'm pumped for Piper's Pit.

As for Punk/Del Rio, not even WWE are stupid enough to not only cut this reign short but to give ADR a third title reign. That's just WTF worthy of booking. Punk and Del Rio should have a great and well thought match that can possibly top their match at Survivor Series. Punk must and most likely will retain.

Believe it or not, I'm also hyped to see what Cena does tonight. Last week's promo showed that the cracks of Cena's "Never Say Die, Rise Above Hate, Campy and Happy Go Lucky" character is showing and maybe all the "hate" and verbal attacks he's been getting lately will lead to something very interesting.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

If anything Piper will put out some much needed fire under Cena's ass.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be watching for Punk. I mean, as if there is any other reason to watch the show. Hoping for the third straight match of the night from him. Piper's Pit could be good. I'm expecting to see Piper be the one to light the fire under Cena's ass.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk/Piper segment or I riot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You see, I read the words "alway controversial Piper's Pit," but I feel like this is just going to be the next stop (and if it is that, then it will be the next of many) in legends trying to tell us how perfect Cena is while most of the crowd boos over that bullshit.

So I guess it'll be "controversial" like Cena is "controversial."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love to see Piper tear the fuck into Cena and Cena start a heel turn tonight.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

very looking forward to piper's pit, i mean damn are the wwe really THAT stupid to make piper kiss cena's ass? i doubt it...may not get a heel turn but piper certainly will not kiss his ass, lol I was thinking about something one of the posters said, what if piper shreds cena apart in a shoot and cena snaps and beat the fuck out of piper?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I can't wait for the show. Hopefully we get more developments r.e Kane's return and the 'ItBegins2012' thing. If Brodus Clay actually debuts then I'll be stunned.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TLC is still almost a month away right? I don't expect anything exciting tonight. I honestly don't even remember last week. Other than Punk/Ziggler. Whose in the title picture now?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im looking forward to another It begins 2012 video. Other then that hopfully it's a solid show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think the legends may gear up Cena as this great guy and wonderful specimen so when Cena beats a legend in Rock at Mania and finally turns heel, it'll be that much bigger.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> TLC is still almost a month away right? I don't expect anything exciting tonight. I honestly don't even remember last week. Other than Punk/Ziggler. Whose in the title picture now?


Del Rio this week, Ziggler at TLC?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Please let us get Punk/Ziggler for the title at TLC. I'm begging WWE.

If so, the WWE championship is going to be legit of great matches to end the year.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think I could take Del Rio in another Title match but I assume we will have to put up with him in the main event one last time. Ziggler needs to get a Title match by the Rumble at least.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Please let us get Punk/Ziggler for the title at TLC. I'm begging WWE.
> 
> If so, the WWE championship is going to be legit of great matches to end the year.


Ziggler should drop the US title first to Ryder before going on for the WWE championship.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? im not in the us right now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I reckon it will be Cena at TLC now that the rock has left...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm keen just to see Roddy motherfucking Piper.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Evolution said:


> I'm keen just to see Roddy motherfucking Piper.


Agreed. Piper is the bomb.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm expecting a fatal 4-way TLC match to be announced for TLC, Punk v Del Rio v Miz v Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Del Rio/Cena/Miz in a TLC is my guess for the TLC main event at the moment.

Edit: ^


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Piper is awesome. I wish he'd be on TV more, he can put anyone over.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Brye said:


> Punk/Del Rio/Cena/Miz in a TLC is my guess for the TLC main event at the moment.
> 
> Edit: ^


The arena in Baltimore is advertising Punk. Vs. Del Rio only as the main event. I wonder if WWE will change it?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Heel said:


> I don't think I could take Del Rio in another Title match but I assume we will have to put up with him in the main event one last time. Ziggler needs to get a Title match by the Rumble at least.


Agreed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

METTY said:


> The arena in Baltimore is advertising Punk. Vs. Del Rio only as the main event. I wonder if WWE will change it?


I take alot of those with a grain of salt but that's certainly the other big possibility. But at the same time I don't see Cena being left off. Then again we could get Miz/Cena (plz no).


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

how long till raw


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*@TheRealMorrison John Morrison 
humble pie tastes like crap*


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

pm for a stream would be loved


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

bring on the hot rod!
last couple of pipers pits have been great (the cena/nexus one and the miz one)
"dont you spit in my face John Cena!"

PP deserves to be a more regular thing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does John Cena need a reboot?
http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2011-11-21/john-cena-needs-a-reboot

Yes, i am assuming shit will go down.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao JoMo the **** is NoMo.....8*D


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

alex shelley said:


> pm for a stream would be loved


PM'd.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

They Live>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any Rock movie


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm hoping this is a good one, it seems like it will be, so much can go down.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nooooo, my means of watching RAW is having issues :cussin:, guess I'll have to make do...


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> They Live>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any Rock movie


including Fast Five?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

chr1st0 said:


> Nooooo, my means of watching RAW is having issues :cussin:, guess I'll have to make do...


I PM'd you a site where I usually watch the PPV's, they're really good.
I don't watch RAW on a stream, but I'm assuming they'll do just as good with that as well.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

I hate that australia shows raw on wednesday instead of today, Can you watch raw live on WWE.com or something?


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

HOW LONG TILL RAW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

29 mins to go, just time for a pizza


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Please let us get Punk/Ziggler for the title at TLC. I'm begging WWE.
> 
> If so, the WWE championship is going to be legit of great matches to end the year.


hell yea, ziggler should drop the belt to zack ryder (even though i cant fucking stand him) and have a logical fued with punk for the title, last week's match prove these two have great chemistry together.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

leon79 said:


> 29 mins to go, just time for a pizza


why have pizza when you can deep fry some salad


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> why have pizza when you can deep fry some salad


Haven't they classed a pizza as a vegetable now?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to kill the last 10 minutes before RAW starts....in case you didn't already know, here is the 2012 Royal Rumble Poster:










At first I 
:lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Then I
fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just to clarify, asking, posting or implying that you need a stream is against the rules. Please don't do it. You will be given infractions for it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I will laugh at all you indefensible Brodus marks when Morrison doesn't face Tattooed Humpty Dumpty in a Unitard at all, much less get squashed by him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Just to clarify, asking, posting or implying that you need a stream is against the rules. Please don't do it. You will be given infractions for it.



Yeah!


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Haven't they classed a pizza as a vegetable now?


i forgot about that LOL

still.. nothing beats the good old deep fried salad i say"


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, who else is dreading when WWE shits on the legacy of someone who spent the better half of a decade loyally putting on a great show for the WWE?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GOING TO BE THE BEST PART OF RAW TONIGHT

I have my towels ready.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I will laugh at all you indefensible Brodus marks when Morrison doesn't face Tattooed Humpty Dumpty in a Unitard at all, much less get squashed by him.


I'd laugh if Brodus get's squashed by Morrison


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I love it when someone on the roster completely shows up Cena on the mic, so I look forward to the opening segment on Raw.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I don't know why but..I am really starting to become a official fan of CM Punk. Just slowly...just something is missing from him to truly get behind him...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

#coconuttotheheadpls


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Well, who else is dreading when WWE shits on the legacy of someone who spent the better half of a decade loyally putting on a great show for the WWE?


That is an EXCELLENT way of putting it. It's true though; you can't deny Morrison's enthusiasm and hard work for WWE. I remember a time when everyone loved him (Remember the Royal Rumble spot?). It's a shame that people turn so quickly.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I don't know why but..I am really starting to become a official fan of CM Punk. Just slowly...just something is missing from him to truly get behind him...


A big moment. A WRESTLEMANIA moment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh NCIS, you make me want to shoot my tv every week:no: Haha


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

CrystalFissure said:


> That is an EXCELLENT way of putting it. It's true though; you can't deny Morrison's enthusiasm and hard work for WWE. I remember a time when everyone loved him (Remember the Royal Rumble spot?). It's a shame that people turn so quickly.


If someone's not being pushed heavily, people turn on him. Unless he was some indy star. then they can do no wrong.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> GOING TO BE THE BEST PART OF RAW TONIGHT
> 
> I have my towels ready.


Piper's gonna be on RAW? Must watch.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Piper's gonna be on RAW? Must watch.


Piper is going to squash JOMO


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

1 min till RAW IS PIPER


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can't wait for Piper's Pit. with that, the title match, and hopefully a new itbegins promo, Raw should be good.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

@TherealMorrison

Humble Pie tastes like crap



Sounds like the worst good bye angle.. ever ..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I look forward to Morrison in TNA.

OH MY GOD TAZZ WHAT IS CHUCK DHARMA DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!

I DON'T KNOW! BUT THAT COWBELL SURE IS DOIN' A NUMBAH ON A.J. STYLES!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

BELISARIUS


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to get my noms


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we gooooo


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Just to kill the last 10 minutes before RAW starts....in case you didn't already know, here is the 2012 Royal Rumble Poster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the fuck? is that a bra on top of his head? and does the time say 1AM? the hell...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I never liked Piper and I don't like Piper's Pit


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i hope piper doesnt come out and try to get cena over like foley did :C, i doubt it though, piper has integrity.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, LET'S DO THIS!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

(really wish Wendy's made their f'n food fresh, this food is not tasting nice:no


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena is still the focus of the Raw opening

Fuck the haters


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

almost forgot, I cant wait to see the fallout from Awesome Truth too


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

alright im ready for another crap show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn. Lawler has his voice back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> lol the fuck? is that a bra on top of his head? and does the time say 1AM? the hell...


UK time my friend


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ South Carolina hates Cena sign.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

PIPER!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Totally forgot about the rematch tonight. Hope its a good Raw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rowdy roddy piper


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

legendary way to start RAW


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This crowd needs to wake the fuck up for Hot Rod.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Piper!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids dont know who he is


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tedious said:


> I never liked Piper and I don't like Piper's Pit


Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Piper better not kiss arse John Cena. Don't think I could handle that..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot Rod's so awesome. One of my favourites growing up


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol piper botched getting in the ring?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nearly botched his ring entrance

Hot Rod


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Cue the "Vince using legends to try and get Cena over" promo*


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

How is Piper controversial? I mean I barely know shit about him that much since I started watching wrestling since '02.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man, I wish Jerry's voice never found its way home.

Great way to start!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rowdy roddy piper should hit Cena in the head with a coconut


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god he looks AMAZING! swoon


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Get the fuck out of here.


Seconded


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Piper is looking good.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

We have had times together Roddy! Remember that bar we went to last week?? off the chain.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its piper bitches


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dont care for piper


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rowdy chants were awesome


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Piper sucking up here fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A WWE Twitter drinking game is too dangerous to even think about.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Piper looks like a million bucks!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

abraxas91 said:


> How is Piper controversial? I mean I barely know shit about him that much since I started watching wrestling since '02.


Just youtube Piper's Pit and watch every single one.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Who dared to boo the Hot Rod.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

One of the best ever on that stick. Probably the best.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

abraxas91 said:


> How is Piper controversial? I mean I barely know shit about him that much since I started watching wrestling since '02.


I suggest you Youtube his promos.

What Punk does now on the mic, Piper did, and was better at it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot Rod crashed the forum. It's only right


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great, he's going to put over Cena.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not many boos for Cena


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> *Cue the "Vince using legends to try and get Cena over" promo*


good call


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

FUCK OFF CENA! YOU SUCK


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Get off my TV Cena


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*oh man...*

Is piper drunk?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

"When you were cheering me"

"WWE Universe"

"When you were booing me"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, are they really using legends to get sympathy support for Cena? This is so sad.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Talk about controversial." Can I say told you so already? This is going to be a very "controversial" Piper's Pit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Another ploy for 18+ers to cheer Cena?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Piper wasn't there, I'd of turned over by now due to Cena being on my screen


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Those kids again/
WHAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Lawler just had to put Cena in the same category as Roddy Piper. Really?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ those two kids


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

I truly believe that Cena's heel turn will begin very very slowly tonight.

Piper will set it up..


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: oh man...*

idk, ask the Raw thread


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off sheena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol at the "Boo This Man" sign.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ drunk dude screaming you suck Cena!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

lol "boo this man"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the wwe really is desperate for cena to get cheered by the teenage and adult crowd....dear wwe it's not going to work


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ROck got boos LOL


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

haha, this is great


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This sounds like a Cena town


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is about to get really interesting!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Piper making Cena look like a bitch :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

now that was a good boo


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Boo this man indeed


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Boo this man


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL At "Is the Rock here? Nope" sign.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

wtf is going on


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"you suck Cena" people yelling. ANOTHER attempt at using a WWE legend to put Cena over? Wtf? 

The Rock got the most cheers, but he got a few more boos than Austin to be fair.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: oh man...*

I'm in the raw thread


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

It backfired.

Fans love Cena tonight :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh crap they found a Pro-Cena crowd tonight, lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, sure, _this_ week we get a pro-Cena crowd. Fuck.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Keep on smilin' John.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Please say Chris Benoit


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

South Carolina is full of mother fucking pieces of shit.

All of them deserve to rot in HELL FOR CHEERING THAT SHIT STAIN CENA.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Another ploy for 18+ers to cheer Cena?


Welcome to the Pandering Pit.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate Cena's fucking mithering to even the people who hate him. Fuck off.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cena needs a heel turn now not later. he is more stale than a piece of bread i found in my kitchen from at least a week ago


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn you Cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

hot mark crowd tonight.

Just as good as a great smark crowd


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

im bored already jesus christ


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Cena is the most over heel.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone see that fat white guy with the blue shirt say "You suck Cena..." and it was captured live.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

BOOTS TO ASSES


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Get Piper off my fuckin screen


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry in the front row. I THOUGHT HE WAS INJURED GODDAMIT!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what are they chanting?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ this being a pro-Cena crowd. Should've held this off for a typical anti-cena town.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well this is shit.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank God Piper isn't kissing his ass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

still doin the boots to asses chant


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Pro Cena crowd ugh


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: oh man...*

Then what the fuck are you posting a new thread for?
Who gives a shit if he's drunk? He's still going to cut a promo better than the entire roster.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This promo is going nowhere. Vince is too afraid to let Piper trash Cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

My god.....vince stop using legends to get the adults on cena's side.....it's just going to make the adults hate cena even more.

He's not going to win over smarks....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

,,,,


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena sop story, fucking boring.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F THIS CROWD!
You're ruining the whole point of what's happening!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Mother fucking Pipers explaining Wrestling 101 to John Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Since when has Cena been booed his entire career? I feel like that's a complete lie.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena's heel gimmick is to be a face to peeps under 12 y.o


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

For a wrestling ''tough guy'', Cena's character is such a little wimp.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Next week on RAW, "Superstar" Billy Graham comes back to RAW and performs fellatio to John Cena live in the ring. You heard it first here.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

im so sick of hearing cena preach every fucking week, come on with this shit.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This is boring...


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

i think i prefered the cena foley segment tbh this is going nowhere quick


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

VINTAGE CENA... A PUSSY!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bring back Barrett as the top heel and he'll get everyone cheering for Cena. Remember when he got Cena "fired?" He had MONSTER heat.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Cena pandering again. Come one Vince, at least don't make so obvious.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Get Piper off my fuckin screen


Triple H is a boring motherfucker.

GTFO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't want to buy a ticket and tell you to go to hell. I'd rather just sit at home and do it, lol. 

But seriously, what the hell is the point of this?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why does everything Cena says have to be so cheesy?


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> cena's heel gimmick is to be a face to peeps under 12 y.o


has it been done before?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they're acknowledging the boos now. What's funny is that this will probably lead to nothing and Cena will be even more of an annoying face than he is right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"You are the face of the WWE"

CM Punk needs to come out now.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THE BOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENG.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> what are they chanting?


Boots to asses, my friend.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Piper telling it like it is!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lord, all this is is another lame attempt from WWE/Cena to get him over. Cena mine as well get on his knees and beg, 'PLEASE CHEER ME!!'


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fucking Hot Rod dropping jewels of wisdom :lmao


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank God, Piper isn't sucking up to Cena like Foley did.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"if you don't tell these people to go suck down a barrel of d*cks...." atleast that's what I heard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Roddy telling him to go heel? lol.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Crappy crowd ruining the promo by cheering for Cena...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Boots to asses, my friend.


Yeah I realized after my derp moment.

On another note what if this is the start of a Cena heel turn


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

kayfabe breaking


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Biggest WM in history? they're re-running WM17?


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

piper is gonna start the heel turn, saw it coming after survivor series


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

i smell a heel turn


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

my goodness piper is still fantastic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena is about to get gritty soon.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Hot Rod's still got it....


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

ONS reference


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

People boo Cena. We know this. What is the point of this?


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Piper needs to break a coconut or two already..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena, YOU FUCKING TOOL!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Wow, Cena gettin' pissed, but then coming back to the noble "I'm the kids savior!"


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao at the kids getting booed!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Piper's side of this, but if Cena continues to say "this is what makes the WWE Universe great" then I'm even less likely to believe that a heel turn is eminent.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This is so pointless...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Kids got booed XD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That kid look depressed :lmao.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They REALLY should have saved this for another smark city.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, you are such a tool. 

I love The Rock! He's my enemy, but I love him! 

Fans boo me! Dats cool! They having fun!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh lord have mercy :lmao

Lord have fucking mercy :lmao


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

They really aren't John, those kids look bored as fuck.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Piper is sucking the energy out of the show man. Enough of him.

Bring out the Miz already


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great Cena, you turned those kids heel.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

What a fucking suck up.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cena sucking up to the great one. what a bitch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what is this shit Cena.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

time of their lives,,,they look bored and tired lulz


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Little bastards got booed


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena enjoys being a cheeseball face. Is that the point?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope this is the seed for a heel turn.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SMH.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the best Cena crowd I've seen in years.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

STOP SUCKING UP, CENA!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, this is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I want to see those kids cry when/if Cena turns heel. Those military personal will go AWOL and much lulz will ensue.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh god. He just mentioned kids, make a wish dying kids, and guys in the service. If I boo him, i have no soul, is that the point?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Every single time the WWE tries this FORCING smart fans like myself, some of us, to like Cena I just rebel more. 

And fuck this semi pro Cena crowd.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

God, this Cena thing has to go somewhere.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This character is gay as shit. I don't care what the people think of me? fuck you


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sunshine and rainbows and ohmygod make it stop.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is extremely corny even for Cena's standards.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I am liking this. Really hoping Cena turns heel sooner or latter. He would get super booed.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is definitely being cheesy on purpose. They want that heel turn so bad.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cena is gonna get jealous of CM Punk and heel turn, calling it here since its about as creative as WWE can get. 

Also i really wish one of those make a wish kids told Cena his only wish was for him to retire.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks like Cena can do nothing right. Stop complaining all the time. it's a decent promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Macho Man sighting!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, Vince is never letting Cena turn heel.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is the rock here, nope? sign :lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

fpalm

USA chants, babies on screen, the military, and Piper praising Cena.

Vince needs to get shot in an alley very fucking soon.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you fucking kiddin me?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

"You *rose* the bar" fpalm

Who is this clown


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

If Piper dosn't bust out with a sweve here instead of making me like Cena their gonna make me turn on Piper


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

piper, pretty sure theres a generation in between you and cena.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He'd fucking better turn heel soon.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Where is the vodka I need to start drinking every time we hear John Cena is at work every day JUST LIKE ALL OF HIS CO-WORKERS?!?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

piper's incredible


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

DONT GIVE HIM THE RING


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

...is Piper giving Cena his ring?! Fuck this shit.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

punch him, Cena.

Come to the dark side.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

can someone tell me what exactly they want?
the rock to be booed in wm28? 
the rock to be the heel in this feud?
is this really will help cena even if they made the people booing the rock?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

cena will be superman forever is the moral of this story
he sells shirts


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

OH GAWD ITS THE HOGAN/ABYSS STORYLINE WITH THE RING RECYCLED!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hogan / Abyss Ring Angle all over again?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Slap!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YES!!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

oh Snap!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Piper is killing it. Cena's on form too. Great promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Piper is going into Ultimate Warrior mode. What the hell is he talking about? 

Did he just give Cena his HOF ring? Really of all the TNA storylines to borrow from, that's the one you go too?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rod is class :lmao.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!*


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I LOVE YOU PIPER! HIT HIM AGAIN! "FEEL THE ENERGY" I feel like were about to get an Ultimate Warrior Promo lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BITCH SLAP!!!!

piper is awesome


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Piper has cracky eyes


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YES!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the hell is going on? Cena will not turn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HOT ROD! :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TAKE A PICTURE OF RODDYS FACE


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Is Cena going to turn heel?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't give a fuck what anyone says. Piper is the best mic worker in WWE history.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FEEEL THE POOWERR OF THE UUUUULTINMAATE WAAAARRIOR


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I love Piper, but this is horrible


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you know how glad I am that Cena didn't do his stupid like smile when he got slapped. Well done Piper!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

FANNY


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH FUCK YEAH! PIPER IS GOD


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

REALLY JOHN?


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

DAMMIT, he's gunna keep doing this stupid cornball face thing for at least another week.

Weak.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cena is such a fucking bitch.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks WWE. you're building up a match that's five months away. No wonder buy rates are down.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome, awesome segment. They're building this Cena getting pissed thing brilliantly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... I could see this as being the slow burn for a heel turn... it was quite tense for a bit and Piper actually did well.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Better than his segment with Foley


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cena is a pussy. Piper slapped him and he didn't do shit.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, THAT SLAP BY PIPER.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WWE acknowledging the boos getting to John Cena = John Cena turning heel soon.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That planted the MAJOR seed for Cena's heel turn...which will be sooner than people think.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena walks away his little tail/dick between his legs and his music plays?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Does Cena or Vince have no dignity at all? We hate Cena! Get over it. Stop trying for sympathy. It makes us hate that bitch more.

Awww, look at poor Cena. He walks away after getting bitch slapped. Translation: He is being A Star. Cheer him, please!


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

Piper did an awesome job!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

King shittin on Hot Rod


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

This pretty much confirms that Cena's turning heel before WM. We just witnessed a very significant promo.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Miz vs Morrison?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If they keep this going it could finally lead to a heel turn. 
Too bad this crowd did the exact opposite of EVERY OTHER CROWD!

WTF is King wearing?????


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz vs. Morrison.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz vs. John Morrison? So Clay is going to interrupt?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

It'd be nice if we see a "Thank you, John" chant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I hate that they had Hot Rod sucking up at the end but I love that :lmao :lmao :lmao Piper had to slap a bitch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf morrison not facing brodus?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Burial time


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

John Morrison saying his goodbyes, this is a great day.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Riley is alive?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Morrison is gonna get squashed by Miz, what a send off


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That was a fucking great segment and was very powerful. Cena's slow build to a heel turn is IMO the most interesting thing right now.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Miz vs. Morrison...I know exactly where this is going, it's actually kinda poetic.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lmao, looks like Brodus will never debut. If not vs Morrison then who?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Please have Clay come in and dominate both men.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Alex Riley has a job?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"R-Truth deserved this." - Michael Cole

R-Truth is officially a face.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holiday Special? It wont even be December yet!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like I missed Cena being a *** in pipers pit lol oh well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm gonna miss heel truth and his coo-coo mic work


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What the fuck?
I thought Brodus Clay was burying Morrison tonight? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF/


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

No Clay squashing Morrison!? NOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Miz vs. Morrison? Where da Brodus?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

You know WWE, if your head wasn't stuck up your ass, this next match would've main evented a PPV. a good PPV, too.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Riley does exist!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What better time for a Christmas special than November 29th.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

That was a great opening segment.

I'm tired of this corny face Cena, which makes it that much better.

Just hope they make it work long-term lol


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah time for the Miz. Enough of Piper


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

Wth is Alex Riley wearing his wrestling gear like he go wrestle tonight


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

JCarbo04 said:


> Does Cena or Vince have no dignity at all? We hate Cena! Get over it. Stop trying for sympathy. It makes us hate that bitch more.
> 
> Awww, look at poor Cena. He walks away after getting bitch slapped. Translation: He is being A Star. Cheer him, please!


you clearly dont know whats going.....its clearly still real to you.......


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope Brodus never debuts.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Starting to think the "It Begins" might be for Brodus now.. hmm.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao A-Ry?? Where have you been??


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The boos as he walked off were just what were needed after the kiddies tried to overpower the smarks.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Random thought- Cena will not turn until he helps make CM Punk lose the belt. He will then go one to blame CM Punk for all the fans turning on him. We all know Cena is way too much a spotlight hog not to somehow be in title scene. This would allow rock to come in and stop him someone,building up their WM match without making rock do too much appearance wise ( hell cena gets distracted by rock via satellite would work)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmmm, the seeds of Cena's heel turn seem evident. Let's hope that it works out.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Brodus will be making his debut!.....next week8*D


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This storyline with Cena is interesting the shit out of me. It's pretty obvious he's going to turn soon, c'mon, they're making a STORYLINE about people booing him. With Punk at the top of the merchandise sellers and shit, it's a perfect time too.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmmmmm maybe Brodus joins forces with The Miz!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Holiday Special? It wont even be December yet!


Yesterday was Advent Sunday though


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Piper's Pit opened the show?!?! SHIT!!! What happened?!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena will soon snap and let it all out, he better.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> you clearly dont know whats going.....its clearly still real to you.......


No, I don't think you get it. Everything WWE does is to try to get Cena over. He is not turning heel. Deal with it.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

They delay brodus by a month but celebrate the holidays a month early?

Dey'z got a fucked up calendar.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'm in a good place.''

''John is okay.''

All seems fine, but one of these weeks....


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

They should reharsh the Spirit Squad farewell bit and throw Morrison in a container with the word "Orlando" on it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

They've really made Cena look like a little bitch lately. Him walking away from Piper to loud boo's fit right into the heel turn plan I think.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: oh man...*

This is for piper not Raw generally why are you swearing at me? Does it makes you a bigger man on the internet?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

We'll see if they have the balls to turn Cena heel or not...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking at some of these posts, people realize the character John Cena is not the real John Cena right?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good opening segment. Cena is finally turning heel.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is Cena acting like a fucking pussy?

If WWE aren't turning him Heel then this FUCKING SUCKS.
They're purposefully making the face of the company look like a bitch.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

A little less then a year since the two had their Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE title isn't it?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Morrison :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol bye bye morrison.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Looking at some of these posts, people realize the character John Cena is not the real John Cena right?


Obviously, dude.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The death of Morrison. Starting now.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

PMSL bye bye Jomo


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

And there's the injury write off


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Those pipe shots. Lord.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent to TNA with a steel pipe? Hell yes!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao so this is how he's going out


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA.

Miz ending Morrison's WWE career?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic future endeavored burial.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

JCarbo04 said:


> No, I don't think you get it. Everything WWE does is to try to get Cena over. He is not turning heel. Deal with it.


:flip
lol mad cause you where fool many time before when it was obvious he wasnt tot he point that they preety much telling you hes gonna turn and you cant even see it right in front of your face..................like i said before........Its still real to you


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Squashed before the match even started....


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

JoMo injured here to get him outa WWE looks like


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Miz vs Brodus Clay


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, Morrison didn't even get a match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, yes. The Morrison burial is complete.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip jobber morrison


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Falls Count Anywhere for Brodus's debut? That's random.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow. That was bullshit


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bye Morrison.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, fuck you jomo.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Bye bye JoMo


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that was nice,

Bye NItro


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe they'll just write him off indefinitely with an injury and re-sign him when he wants to return in the future?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bai Jomo


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

morrisson recieves career ending injury from Miz?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Should have turned The Miz face and kept Heel Truth.

Morrison not even getting a match for his send off?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh wow. So I guess that's how they're writing Morrison off TV.... :|


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Hahahahah Good one Miz!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

That was bull shit. Bull shit


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bittersweet.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

not even allowed to job in the ring, but on the ramp #poorjomo


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

how embarrasing for Morrison lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Morrison. I feel bad. 

The least they could do is give him one final match where he doesn't look like a shithead.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jomo, its been real. I shall watch your TNA debut on youtube.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

What a way to leave


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

*I think Cena's heel turn is pretty much confirmed*

The things piper said provoking cena, is kinda the proof Vince is turning cena heel slowly. 

I really dont think Vince is trying to get the people cheer for cena as most of you believe. He is turning him heel.

No better place than WM 28.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> This character is gay as shit. I don't care what the people think of me? fuck you


It is. I agree completely. But he is somewhat necessary. 

Most of us here are above the age of 15, so naturally most of us won't buy into Cena's deal. However, he DOES put kids in seats, and sell seats.He is what Hogan was in the 80's and Vince brought back that era. If Hogan was in his prime with his entire "Lemme tell ya something brother" we'd boo him now. But back then, it was cool. Cena is the new Hogan. And IMO, he brought back that era, so that the next "attitude" era will feel more fresh and not a outstretched attitude era that doesn't have the style of wrestlers to support it. 

How many guys could fit, from thecurrent roster, in the attitude era and survive? Orton as a heel maybe, CM Punk maybe, The Miz if he could use rated R material maybe. Del rio wouldnt be a champ back then, Miz wouldnt have, Mark Henry was not. Not the type of personalities.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ryder should have saved last weeks episode for this week


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg i hear nananana hey goodbye LMFAO


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Morrison is being future endevored by a steel pipe. :lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

If Miz gets squashed by Clay this is bullshit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz ended Morrison's career?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Like him or hate him, no one deserves to go out like that. Hope he puts on a good show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JoMo just won't go quietly


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Bye Morrison


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jobber trying to job some more


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

here comes the burial/send off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MORRISON SHOOT INCOMING!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait. Miz is actually going to KILL Morrison off of WWE TV.

What a way to go. :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh man I don't know if its a shitty stream but it looked like Miz wasn't even hitting Morrison with that pipe!

Morrison's walkin down to the ring...looks like he's getting buried even more


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And not a single fuck was given by the fans. Oh Morrison.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Nah, WWE wants to kill him in their style.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait wait wait....so Brodus is not going to debut AGAIN?!?! LOL!!! This is becoming a hilarious running gag.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

would laugh if it was Brodus to interfere on JoMo's behalf and debut as a face


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> It is. I agree completely. But he is somewhat necessary.
> 
> Most of us here are above the age of 15, so naturally most of us won't buy into Cena's deal. However, he DOES put kids in seats, and sell seats.He is what Hogan was in the 80's and Vince brought back that era. If Hogan was in his prime with his entire "Lemme tell ya something brother" we'd boo him now. But back then, it was cool. Cena is the new Hogan. And IMO, he brought back that era, so that the next "attitude" era will feel more fresh and not a outstretched attitude era that doesn't have the style of wrestlers to support it.
> 
> How many guys could fit, from thecurrent roster, in the attitude era and survive? Orton as a heel maybe, CM Punk maybe, The Miz if he could use rated R material maybe. Del rio wouldnt be a champ back then, Miz wouldnt have, Mark Henry was not. Not the type of personalities.


Yeah, you're right about this. I was mostly just venting lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why the fuck are they putting Morrison durability over?
isnt he leaving?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Come on, Morrison. You're being released. Start hopping around on the ''injured'' leg. Take the piss.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone think Morrison is gonna shootfight the Miz, considering this is his last appearance, just for the fucking hell of it?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

SWEEP THE LEG, MIZ! PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

With only 1 leg Morrison still showed that he's 10 times the wrestler Miz is


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hear Truth's injury is a 30 day injury. *


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

im marking out right now hoping mr morrison wins


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry but miz is not believable as a dangerous psycho heel.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a falls count anywhere match? I want them to go backstage


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Opening segment was really good.

falls count anywhere is pretty random.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

It's funny that WWE doesn't mention the Wellness policy on tv.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

EFC Bronco said:


> Anyone think Morrison is gonna shootfight the Miz, considering this is his last appearance, just for the fucking hell of it?


It's hard to believe, but some people are actually professional.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OH MY GOD THE STEEL PIPE DEBUTS ON RAW!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Morrison should fucking blade.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Truth is going to be gone a number of weeks huh? 

Would that few weeks add up to 30 days or so?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: I think Cena's heel turn is pretty much confirmed*

I think they'll probably have like 4 more HOF guys come by over the next couple of weeks to talk to him. Then we'll see new DLC for WWE 12' each following week. money money MONNNNNNEH!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Miz can't even finish a guy with one leg? This entire segment is just shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hear Truth's injury is a 30 day injury. *


:lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

When the fuck did this become a falls count anywhere match? When the fuck did that start meaning it was also hardcore?

WHERE IS BRODUS CLAY? GODDAMNIT WWE.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Since when are weapons legal in FCW


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wait wait wait....so Brodus is not going to debut AGAIN?!?! LOL!!! This is becoming a hilarious running gag.


Brodus' entire gimmick will be that he never debuts. He will be the most over superstar ever and he wont ever step foot in an arena.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

MORRISON FTW


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Way to soon for Morrison to come back... just killed the heat.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm rooting for Morrison.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Morrison start doing a Michaels and oversell this shit. Stop giving a fuck.


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

hmm I was expecting Morrison to get completely squashed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... not really a burial... did he just want a break or something?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Neutronic said:


> Since when are weapons legal in FCW


I loled


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Morrison is looking way too strong in this.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It'd be funny if Morrison just no sold the leg and appeared fine.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

For all you assholes who say Morrison can't sell, qhat do you call that?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

jomo = crip on a trip


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant sell by JoMo there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Epic, epic, epic, epic, epic.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

They wanted Miz to beat Morrison one last time to show that he is Miz's bitch


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Wish booker t was on commentary


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

We need some Batman style kapow .gifs here


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: oh man...*



Dark_Link said:


> Is piper drunk?


if so then he must have been drunk for most of his career. Also, to you OP, love the profile picture.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Falls count anywhere? Oh I get it, Miz is gonna pin Morrison in front of the TNA arena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SCF on the stage and bye bye JoMo!

You know? The head first ram into the sign actually looked sicker than the finish.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cya later Job Morrison!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bye bye morrison, best of luck in your future endeavors


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Morrison is crazy. I would no sell and oversell the fuck outta this match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This has to be one of the sloppiest exits ever. A random Falls Count Anywhere match against the Miz? Come on now. Now he's dead :lmao


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Morrison should fucking blade.


LOL, that would be epic.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> It's hard to believe, but some people are actually professional.


Was just a joke bro.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Goodbye Morrison.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Injury write off.

Deserved to go out better.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

by gawd, he's dead!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Good Riddens


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So THAT is how they're getting rid of Morrison?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hear Truth's injury is a 30 day injury. *


GOAT


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I feel sorry for Jomo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with the person who said Miz isn't a believable bad ass. Has face written all over him.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

They have killed off Morrison's character :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess this month we're supposed to take Miz seriously.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's good to see Miz elevated again.*


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

come on... no sell it......


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Do a Michaels kip-up, Morrison!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good-bye Morrison.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And we're suppose to now believe that the man afraid of Coral is able to do so much damage.

Morrison do the Devon shakes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How was Morrison holding down Miz? Pretty sure Miz kicked him to the curb a while ago.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bye bye Morrison


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

see you in 90 days on Spike John


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Rowdy Roddy Piper*

Good God! 

At 57 years old, this guy still cuts a better promo than over half of the current WWE roster! He has more charisma than half of the WWE roster. He is the perfect example of what WWE Superstars are NOT nowadays. They're not memorable, they're not amazingly charismatic, and they're not extremely entertaining. 

What he said at the beginning of Pipers pit reigns true. How does a guy that was never the biggest, never the strongest, who never won the WWE Championship become a hall of famer? ENERGY. THE CROWDS ENERGY.

Guys nowadays need to learn from that. They need to step it up, and hopefully understand that the crowd is what matters, champions or not. Lower card, mid card, or main event. They want the crowds energy up when they're in the ring. Whether they're a heel and they're getting heat, or a face and they're getting pops. It just seems like they're cold reading a script a lot of the time, and that they could care less. 

I'm not saying all the guys in the locker-room are going to be Roddy Pipers, in fact, not half of them are. But they all NEED to step it up.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They should have ended it after Miz attacked him with the pipe.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Right so we'll never see him again, oh well.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Come baaaaaack! You forgot to put a "Future Endeavoured" shirt on him before you left, Miz!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ The Miz getting rid of "dead weight" Morrison.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So when Mark Henry did this same exact thing, they thought it would work for The Miz?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He's fucked up now but he'll be fine on Impact next week


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

The best wrestler in the WWE just left.

At least they didn't shit all over him too badly. I'm surprised WWE had even the decency to write him off like that.

on a side note, Miz sucks, and SCF is a retarded finisher


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Those led pipe shot were hilarious.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz is back


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RIP John Morrison.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

http://cdn................net/image...4/665/fe_original_crop_340x234.jpg?1321299448


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I've never been a Morrison fan but that was a shitty way to go out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Stretcher job for this? So sad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole: I think Morrison is unconscious.
King: Morrison IS unconscious.

-Morrison opens eyes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

STREEEEEEEEEEEEECH!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL thats not a real C-Collar.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Bye-Bye JoMo!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz could have dropped a truck on Jomo - wouldn't matter


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz, if you're so badass, roll the stretcher off the stage


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Johnathan Thunder Hendrix at the Impact Zone!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL at the skull crushing finale ending a career...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Morrison goes out like Koslov.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cant believe JoMo is selling this with how WWE has abused him the past year or so. he should stand up wave and walk out since thats all WWE deserves from him


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

SAY IT FUNKMAN!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL at Big Johnny Cool*


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

really a stretcher and then they implied that morrison was dead weight on commentary

wwe just made me a dedicated tna viewer


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

They killed off his character.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ice Cold? 
oh shit miz vs austin hint


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol laurinaitis.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

I still can't take the miz seriously....


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Good bye JoMo. You won't be missed by me. Oh and The Miz is awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And we're suppose to now believe that the man afraid of Coral is able to do so much damage.
> 
> Morrison do the Devon shakes.


This is more ridiculous than the time he dated Trishelle.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Underwhelming way to write off Morrison.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Johnny Ace just gave him the look of death. Bye bye, Morrison. You will always be somewhat remembered for at least the next couple of months.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... the fact that he came off as strong in that match instead of just injured and done before he can put up a fight... it makes me wonder if he just wanted a break. I really can't think of a reason they would give him a decent non squash send off.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL dick move on WWE's part to have Johnny Ace just go out there and rub it in. trollolol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's good to see Miz elevated again.*


:agree:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Rowdy Roddy Piper*

damn pro cena crowd really ruin it. hate those fucking whoever cheer for cena and say cena this or that and hate cena..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And we're suppose to now believe that the man afraid of Coral is able to do so much damage.
> 
> Morrison do the Devon shakes.


*EXACTLY!!!* 

Dude used to run for his life on a daily basis away from this...












But now, we're supposed to buy this cat as a tough guy???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who can take that face seriously? :lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> really a stretcher and then they implied that morrison was dead weight on commentary
> 
> wwe just made me a dedicated tna viewer


u mad?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why's the camera so fucking close.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is exactly what The Miz should be doing. He should be getting monster heat.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

The WWE sure is a much safer place now that John Laurinaitis is in charge. People aren't getting attacked from behind and severely injured anymore! Except for Triple H, R Truth and Morrison.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Mizzy


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

WWE has no idea what they're doing with Miz. Now they've got him playing the psychotic heel instead of the cocky one and it makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"That person is me." And, well, Mark Henry.

Who's gonna be next in Miz's Hall of Pain?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz is such a badass


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Miz said iMPACT he's gonna be fired now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh look, Miz talks slow now. A dramatic character change.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought we learned from the past not to do close ups on The Miz??
Cracks me up hard! I can't take him serious AT ALL when the camera is that close:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Rowdy Roddy Piper*

This is the best fucking thread in this forum.


BETTER RECOGNIZE


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

is it just me or during the cena/piper segment did it feel like watching Luke and The Emperor in star wars when he says "Let the hate flow through you" lol


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Miz needs to clip a few nose hairs there if hes gonna get nasal closeups


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't care about JoMo.

And I REALLY don't care about the Miz.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait, how the? Miz is actually more boring now than he used to be? Ugh. Can't take him seriously one bit.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

also miz should lose respect for burying morrison like this in my views


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> I agree with the person who said Miz isn't a believable bad ass. Has face written all over him.


He fit the cocky chickensh*t heel perfectly, not the psycho bad a**.
His look is the main reason.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Morrison should have went out like Booker T did in TNA.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! My coccyx! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

HES LIKE AN ICE MAN


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Please WWE just stop showing close ups of his face. It's just making it worse.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn right King Miz is ice cold. He dont give a fuck


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I get that Miz was supposed to look psychotic there, but it just looked like he was trying to holding back a mighty turd.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So is Miz's new gimmick that he is ice cold


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

"he's like an ice man" really?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That wasn't a bad little promo. He came across as some sort of psychotic guy, like a Ted Bundy, doesn't look harmful at all but the things that guy was capable of, just a psycho really. See the same thing going with The Miz.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

And another guy who could actually wrestle has gone.

Roster get's even thinner....


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> They killed off his character.


I'm sorry, but your sig is hilarious.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> also miz should lose respect for burying morrison like this in my views



Yeah miz wrote the whole segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> *EXACTLY!!!*
> 
> Dude used to run for his life on a daily basis away from this...
> 
> ...


Coral is amazing and should have been his manager. She can talk, already has big funbags and is a natural heel. Miz became friends with her out of fear. 

And I just can't at them really trying to make Miz be a monster heel. Come on WWE.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm loving Raw so far.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I thought we learned from the past not to do close ups on The Miz??
> Cracks me up hard! I can't take him serious AT ALL when the camera is that close:lmao:lmao:lmao


exactly man, looks like a complete jackass when they do those extreme close ups on his face, can't take him serious either, and this is coming from a miz fan, don't do that again wwe -_-


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> u mad?


yes i am upset
i suppose you are going to laugh now because noone is allowed to be upset anymore without ridicule
sorry i have emotions
what if they did this to cm punk


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Goodbye Morrison :'(


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> So is Miz's new gimmick that he is ice cold


It's Mizter Freeze.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> *And we're suppose to now believe that the man afraid of Coral is able to do so much damage.*
> 
> Morrison do the Devon shakes.


:lmao thank you Amber. i like Miz, but that's priceless


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't take Miz seriously at all. 


He doesn't look like a monster/crazy heel type character.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> also miz should lose respect for burying morrison like this in my views


lol what? Be mad at Vince and the writers, not the Miz.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> also miz should lose respect for burying morrison like this in my views


the WWE buried him, not Miz.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He's as cold as ice, willing to sacrifice


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz does a terrible Randy Orton impression...


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Is that like Austins 4th DVD about his career?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm loving Raw so far.


I've enjoyed it too. But you'll always get haters just for the sake of hating.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Miz is such a badass


you're being sarcastic right ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a wonderfully annoying segment. now miz is like Chris Jericho jr. except more annoying and monotone. And he's orange, even by WWE standards.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I thought we learned from the past not to do close ups on The Miz??
> Cracks me up hard! I can't take him serious AT ALL when the camera is that close:lmao:lmao:lmao


I agree, man. His facial expressions need some serious work. He doesn't play the psycho role well at all, just doesn't suit him. He should be playing the brash, cocky heel as he can do that one very well.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Rowdy Roddy Piper*



Catalanotto said:


> This is the best fucking thread in this forum.
> 
> 
> BETTER RECOGNIZE


Your still on about Piper? Im still trying to forget he showed up


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Solid_Rob said:


> I get that Miz was supposed to look psychotic there, but it just looked like he was trying to holding back a mighty turd.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> :flip
> lol mad cause you where fool many time before when it was obvious he wasnt tot he point that they preety much telling you hes gonna turn and you cant even see it right in front of your face..................like i said before........Its still real to you


What the Hell did you just say? Hmmm... Let me try to respond..

[email protected] iz n0t turnin h33l, d00d! Eye garantea it!


Hey, if Cena turns heel, then good. I'll gladly be wrong. But I would not hold your breath.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> Yeah miz wrote the whole segment


he agreed to do it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Ice Man Miz:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Morrison should have went out like Booker T did in TNA.
> 
> "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! My coccyx! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"


:lmao

Or Henry "It's broke!!!"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like Raw so far, but knowing the WWE, it's going to be a divas or jack swagger segment next.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Miz does look like a psycho- unfortunately, not the one that is good in the ring. He looks more like the kind that follows you down the street in a large van.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pasab said:


> It's Mizter Freeze.


ICE TO SEE YOU.

I would mark. So hard. I'd be the only one.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok in that extreme closeup of miz, he looks way to much like emma stone.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Acutally it was a great way for Morrison to go out. He got a lot of heat and it progressed an amazing storyline for Miz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Coral is amazing and should have been his manager. She can talk, already has big funbags and is a natural heel. Miz became friends with her out of fear.
> 
> And I just can't at them really trying to make Miz be a monster heel. Come on WWE.


I can't take him seriously as a Main Eventer period. The reason why is Coral. I know that was 10 years ago, and blah, blah, blah but 1st impressions are everything and my 1st impressions of Mike from Parma, Ohio is that he's a bitch.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> he agreed to do it


Yes because Morrison is worth getting fired over. 

Come on, mannnnnn


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz should of had his eyes wide open whilst having some sort of smile on while delivering that promo. This role would be perfect for Dean Ambrose, shame it's being wasted on Miz


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Miz is about as badass as a wet...mop


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Why the consternation about Morrison? He has the mic skills of Freddie Blassie. I mean the _current_ Freddie Blassie.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Please tell me you all saw that commercial.

TELL EM SUGAH.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> I really like Raw so far, but knowing the WWE, it's going to be a divas or jack swagger segment next.


They have to put them some were. We wish they wouldn't, but they will


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> Yes because Morrison is worth getting fired over.
> 
> Come on, mannnnnn


Oh, please. WWE wouldn't fire Miz for not cutting a promo burying Morrison.


----------



## grey1994 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey 1st post ever here ^_^ um Ik I'm late on the cena posts but I think that this was his most emotional and best promo ever (great job with the slight shooting by mentioning the kids and soldiers.) But yea that's jus imo, say wat u want but cena just earned SO much respect from me.

Now to Jo Mo. I would care but glorified jobbers are just that...jobbers. Me no care for those losers.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

yep i was right.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Bella twins vs Rihanna and Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

all these whores AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Normally this would be a piss break but I want to see when/if Mae Young shows up.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

www.youtube.com/second2012


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh its kelly and i need to go and get food
It begins is back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now a Bellas and K2 match. Hits just keep on coming.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT WITH THE TWITTER THING


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

No! Why is this a match? No!

Having said that, kick their asses, Bellas!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

piss break


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Did anyone see that...what was the link?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

senso2012


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Bella's ring gear is NOT flattering at all


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

New It begins vid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm predicting this match to be the exact same match we saw for 3 months straight when The Bellas were the top heels.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
http://www.youtube.com/second2012


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

link to the vid?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wat


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> I really like Raw so far, but knowing the WWE, it's going to be a divas or jack swagger segment next.


ding ding ding


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF was that?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Acutally it was a great way for Morrison to go out. He got a lot of heat and it progressed an amazing storyline for Miz.


And if he doesn't go to TNA and is just sitting out like Jericho for a bit then he has a decent in since he actually went out fighting instead of "enter, squash, leave with no fanfare".

And Beth and Natty... you know... that could be decent random shit if they keep it up XD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh god Beth and Natalya are embarrassing. :lmao*


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I doubt there will be a John Cena heel turn but what do you guys think of that Pipers Pit? Like I said the whole time I felt like I was watching that Star Wars Return of the Jedi scene when The Emperor tries to turn Luke to the dark side lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol ok? Always good to see those 4 bouncing beauties


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

alicia looks like a prostitute. and not the good kind


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

hahaha beth and natalya jogging around the ring.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

divas match ? *bathroom break*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what was that youtube twitter 2012 shit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't take him seriously as a Main Eventer period. The reason why is Coral. I know that was 10 years ago, and blah, blah, blah but 1st impressions are everything and my 1st impressions of Mike from Parma, Ohio is that he's a bitch.


Yeah because your favourite wrestlers were never jobbers before stardom.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ah, the old "we are ignoring you because you are beneath us" angle


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*waits patiently for the next It Begins video to go live*

Edit: Nevermind. New channel.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Kelly looks like shes had more wangs in her than a Chinese phonebook


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What..the fuck...was that fuckery? .....Huh?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

KK to win with a roll-up.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

lol wtf just happened


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well that was shit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I swear I just saw the "It's still real to me damnit!!!" guy in the audience.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Beth and Nats boobs jumping up and down distracted me


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Greatest Video Game Ever Played" 

Fuck you WWE. Nothing you have EVER served up could match Super Mario Bros 3, K?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't read anything into that new video package. Very mysterious.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *oh god Beth and Natalya are embarrassing. :lmao*


Look at it this way: There probably as embarrased doing it as we are watching it


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> he agreed to do it


a) its his job. It's not like he had much of a choice.

b) Why wouldn't he? That wasn't at all a bad or embarassing way for Morrison to come out. Miz attacked him from behind, Morrison looked strong, but then Miz took advantage of the fact that he was hurt to take him out. Of ALLL the ways a wrestler could and should go out of a company... that's one of the better ways. Only legends are going to get to go out on top.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for showing up The Bellas. They now are jobbers.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Del Rio gets booed a lot in the game.

Nope, not the most realistic WWE game ever at all.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Jericho strikes again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes because that looks like real life, Lawler.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm. I seem to have missed an entire Divas' match. Yet, in a far more real way, I missed nothing at all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jheez i was just about to take a piss, i just got to the door and the match was over


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

looks worse than No Mercy for N64.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, whoever was saying the age mattered on the youtube account it doesn't cause now it's 22 for this one.
And it emphasizes "Second" and it's not Jericho's Second. 



The best f'n game ever created in the history of video games EVER! Rawiwojisjfdoiwam!!!


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Guess who ? 
http://www.youtube.com/second2012


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Did no one see the youtube thing? www.youtube.com/second2012


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *oh god Beth and Natalya are embarrassing. :lmao*


Can you post more just so I can see your sig all the time?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Bellas had a lovely booty in that outfit.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Divas match was pretty quick and painless...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "The Greatest Video Game Ever Played"
> 
> Fuck you WWE. Nothing you have EVER served up could match Super Mario Bros 3, K?


God Damn Right!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh lord, this game looks so fucking awful.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

oh god the advertisment for wwe 12 " oh my god LOOK at this !" looool wwe


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

The real matchup of the night is will WWE12 ever knock ES5: Skyrim out of my PS3 to win the title of game im playing in my spare time


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yea, Lawler, the graphics look like video game graphics. I'm pretty sure the stupidest of people could have differentiated between those videos and a real match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Power cometh is a thief in the night.."



Wasn't Brodus Clay the thing that goes boom in the night?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I hate those Subway commercials with the kid voices.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ITS CHRIS BENOIT!!!!111


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully they air the video packages every week during the divas match.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

When did they show the link to the video? I totally missed it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MajinTrunks said:


> a) its his job. It's not like he had much of a choice.
> 
> b) Why wouldn't he? That wasn't at all a bad or embarassing way for Morrison to come out. Miz attacked him from behind, Morrison looked strong, but then Miz took advantage of the fact that he was hurt to take him out. Of ALLL the ways a wrestler could and should go out of a company... that's one of the better ways. Only legends are going to get to go out on top.


Yeah, and if you're going to go out, why wouldn't you want it to be in a match with your friend who you had a successful tag team run (and subsequent feud) with? I think Morrison went out a lot better than everyone even expected.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Think its taker now =/


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't take him seriously as a Main Eventer period. The reason why is Coral. I know that was 10 years ago, and blah, blah, blah but 1st impressions are everything and my 1st impressions of Mike from Parma, Ohio is that he's a bitch.


Also, there's nothing cerebral or calculating about him. I made this case a couple of months ago. She owned him verbally in like 3 of the challenges, too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Female at the end? Undertaker with Michelle McCool?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Taker returning with Michelle McCool?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Did no one see the youtube thing? www.youtube.com/second2012


It's 43 seconds long...the age is listed at 43 years old.

It's Batista, who turns 43 in January. And the whole bible verse thing connecting to his former name, Leviathan.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This RAW has failed to meet expectations, however low they may have been.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> Yeah because your favourite wrestlers were never jobbers before stardom.
> 
> Jesus Christ.


They were, they just didn't make me laugh out loud when I see them trying to make the "I'm tough" face into the camera.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Morrison just got his ass handle to him by Miz bye bye jomo


whatever i hope mr morrison finds success in tna 

i find it funny that some of his haters love games like zelda where the character has no personality practically

but that is a video game where characters do not matter athleticism and professionalism does
oh wait


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So those YouTube videos, they mean Sting is coming right?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They say its the most realistic game, but it has the worst graphics this gen based on the gameplay videos they showed.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Video package for Sheamus is awesome to see.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HILARIOUS Morrison send off. His exit is as pathetic as he is.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Too many limes, ohh.. Too many limes."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does everybody babyface have to be a smiling doofus? 

Can't Sheamus just be a bad ass? Seriously.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Yeah, and if you're going to go out, why wouldn't you want it to be in a match with your friend who you had a successful tag team run (and subsequent feud) with? I think Morrison went out a lot better than everyone even expected.


Actually, I agree with this. Didn't really care for the promo afterwards, but I expected worse.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, Clay will never debut.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NO Brodus!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

honestly wouldn't mind if sheamus won the rumble.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If it's Taker and McCool...I would fucking SPLOOOGE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Brodus is NEXT Monday. This is definitely becoming a running gag.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ONE MORE WEEK FFFFFFFFDS


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Clay debuting next Monday...again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Otungatie


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

oNE MORE week....


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Brodus...next monday again............


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

WE WANT BRODUS

clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another Brodus delay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're just going to keep pushing Brodus Clay's debut off forever and ever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Doing us a favour too.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL at Brodus' joke "see you nex week".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This RAW has failed to meet expectations, however low they may have been.


You're an idiot.

Aw gay Brodus isn't comin' till next week, fuck WWE. Fuck you.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"we want Brodus" that's what the crowd should be chanting


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Did no one see the youtube thing? www.youtube.com/second2012


It's 43 seconds long...the age is listed at 43 years old.

It's Batista, who turns 43 in January. And the whole bible verse thing connecting to his former name, Leviathan.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

One more week
One more week


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

David Otunga looks like he wants to be Carlton from Fresh Prince.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

"One more week" :lmao:lmao:lmao

They're doing a bad job trying to justify the sloppy on-the-fly booking imo.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brodus isn't on this week again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why does everybody babyface have to be a smiling doofus?
> 
> Can't Sheamus just be a bad ass? Seriously.


Because good guys have to be nice, for the kids


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

They should get Mumford and Sons to do a Sheamus theme.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JDman said:


> It's 43 seconds long...the age is listed at 43 years old.
> 
> It's Batista, who turns 43 in January. And the whole bible verse thing connecting to his former name, Leviathan.


The age is 22 on this page.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Johnny Ace making an angle out of Brodus not debuting.

Not only that but he FUCKED UP that segment..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Now that Morrison is gone, Laurinaitis officially has the worst mic skills of anyone named John. 

Woohoo!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

brodus "the delay" clay


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ their reasoning for holding back Brodus Clay's debut


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Definitely Undertaker, listen to the whispers near the end of the video and you can hear 'Tombstone, tombstone, tombstone.'


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CM PUNK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that wasn't funny.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

badass new Sheamus theme!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Del Rio and Boring brb searching


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They were, they just didn't make me laugh out loud when I see them trying to make the "I'm tough" face into the camera.


Well use that as your reason. Who gives a shit what Miz or anyone done when they first broke in? History in wrestling is irrelevant anyway. HHH can set Austin up to be ran over only for them to be partners a year later...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Desi Arnaz? Is that you talking to Punk?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

hahah nice Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol Otunga


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They've managed to put google and twitter in the same promo.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Jennifer Hudson!

God, I love Punk.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is rather funny


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You can tell ADR is faking his Mexican accent for the most part. I've never heard "Hey Johnny, you wanted to see me?" sound so American.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

J Hud!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

CM Punk's "Internet Warlord" gimmick is pretty funny.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ahahahaha.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Jennifer Hudson haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, Otunga we heard it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How can anyone hate Punk?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk is fucking awesome!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

OH SNAP.

"You listenin' Harvard?"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk came in. 1 minute later everyone was completely owned!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The Lauranitis and Del rio ones weren't funny, but the Otunga one was.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Stop breaking kayfabe


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lmfao. I guess CM Punk failed math in school. just over 900k isn't 9 times 156k. It's 6 times. What a fuckin dimwit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He's got a Harvard degree damnit!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Good Punk segment. *runs to play with google*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

omg Orton and Ziggler match of the night coming up.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

orton vs ziggler next eh? Now that's one hell of a good way to bring in the second hour


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JDman said:


> It's 43 seconds long...the age is listed at 43 years old.
> 
> It's Batista, who turns 43 in January. And the whole bible verse thing connecting to his former name, Leviathan.


The age on the second video is 22. Explain that Sherlock


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Orton match? Time to take a shit...I'll probably have more excitement taking a shit anyway than watching that talentless fucker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler and Orton? OH MY GOODNESS!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Orton vs Ziggler = MOTN!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

ORTON VS ZIGGLER OH MY GOD, ZIGGLER CRUSH THE GOD DAMN BORETON, WOHOOOO"!!!%%!"%!"%! Sorry for the caps but that got me insanely excited, let's rock


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Orton vs. Ziggler? Color me arouse...er..excited.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Panther said:


> You can tell ADR is faking his Mexican accent for the most part. I've never heard "Hey Johnny, you wanted to see me?" sound so American.


i think he legit forgot to turn on the stereotype


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton vs. Ziggler? EPIC!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ziggler getting buried, next!


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He's got a Harvard degree damnit!


since when !? :O


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

How many times are we going to see Orton/Ziggler on Raw? I mean they put on great matches, but it seems they just need something for these guys to do right now. Can Orton/Barrett not progress, or Ziggler/Ryder?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Stop breaking kayfabe


kayfabe wasn't broken in that segment. 

Seriously "stop breaking kayfabe" is the knew throw around post on this forum and 90% don't even know what it means.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph/Orton could be better then that punk/dolph match last week and that match was great.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

if he would have typed ricardo in his porn film would have came up


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL randy orton has 10 million results with boring. Which wrestler has the most?


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

Orton vs ziggler , fap fap fap.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DOLPH!
This match is already set at 5 f'n stars!
Seriously though, this should be a great match and it will kill #HEEL

Ready to hear his epic theme too!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn, Punk has finally had an entertaining segment for the first time in months. 

God Damn he own Otunga.lol


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hopefully the ending of the match won't be a predictable interference from Ricardo in Punk's favor to strip Punk of his title.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao ... Punk is fucking awesome.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Orton Vs Ziggler? Should be a great match.


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler/Orton is going to be a quality match guaranteed


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Was there a second ''It begins'' video? Can someone post a link, please?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JDman said:


> Orton match? Time to take a shit...I'll probably have more excitement taking a shit anyway than watching that talentless fucker.


Really? He's been one of the most consistent in ring workers this year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> i think he legit forgot to turn on the stereotype


I think he legit doesn't care at the moment.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So I guess HeelZiggler hasn't changed his twitter yet. Good for him. It was a stupid request by Vince.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk is a winner.

Ziggler vs. Orton should be the bees fucking knees.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

If you google "CM Punk", and "take a shower", you get 1,290,000 hits in 1/5th of a second.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Stop breaking kayfabe


:lmao what?

If that's breaking kayfabe then we've never actually seen kayfabe.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

orton/ziggler will be good....them lads can wrassle


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Wonder if it'll be Jericho or Kane...


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

PS3 COMMERCIAL!! LONG LIVE THE SURPERIOR CONSOLE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk's new tee should say

arrive late
own all
then leave


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

I hope Del Rio wins


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> brodus "the delay" clay


I would have gone with "Big Delay" Brodus Clay.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

john laurinaitis spineless now has 168,000 hits. 
933,000 results for Del rio and boring but top video hit was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRx3nboIVFU
(kinda lol)










Heh


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> kayfabe wasn't broken in that segment.
> 
> Seriously "stop breaking kayfabe" is the knew throw around post on this forum and 90% don't even know what it means.


Only 90? Maybe i'm just pessimistic but I'd call at least a good 98.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Barrett looks like a star out there.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

LMAO please acknowledge the presence.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

wade wade wade lookin boss


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Justin Roberts gettin head or something?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its Father Damien Balboa!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

acknowledge the presence


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy crap, Wade!!!!! Shit just got real  This RAW just went off the roof


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

presence acknowledged


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

"Please acknowledge the presence"? What!?

Nice to see Wade though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please acknowledge the presence of wade barrett.


Way to go justin roberts


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

"Please acknowledge the presence of"? I can't say that I've ever heard that before.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That's a pretty ugly shirt Barret is rockin'


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRETT!
That was awesome!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

"Please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett"

AWESOME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I miss Drew. Wade has a harsh fucking face.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey look it's Wade Overratted


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

"Please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett" :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Drop kick contest please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerry is looking fat in that purple tee


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I refuse to acknowledge his presence.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BARRETT!! and smartly dressed  he so suave

Also.... 'Ladies and Gentlemen... Please acknowledge' is totally badass.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

A Dolph Zigger match

(gets popcorn ready)


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

What the fuck type of gay shit king is wearing :s


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett". 

Fuck intro is that? Why not just say "Hey retards look at the ramp".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wade is on commentary this match just got better


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett...please? No really we're begging you...


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Barrett to cost Orton the match and run away up the ramp.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: Barrett commentating


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Orton needs a new character..or a personality, boring fucker. GOOD GOD go away.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder who will win Ziggler vs. Orton? Wouldn't have a clue..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Orton vs. Ziggler with Barrett on commentary? Hot damn.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

At least he didn't use the "Apex Predator" title. Ugh...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone actually go on WWE InterAction? It sounds pointless.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> If you google "CM Punk", and "take a shower", you get 1,290,000 hits in 1/5th of a second.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

jake~ said:


> Definitely Undertaker, listen to the whispers near the end of the video and you can hear 'Tombstone, tombstone, tombstone.'


^

I know, I'm disappointed as well. But this is basically 99% certain...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler wrestling Orton and Barrett on commentary YES!

Please let Barrett get involved and Dolph get the win.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

AGREE


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

My boy Wade looking slick as fuck.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wade Barrett is awesome, I'm glad he is doing commentary. 

Can these two elevate their rivalry, or will they keep it boring with uninspiring drivel comments? C'Mon WAde, you are better than this on mic. Carry this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

vickie.. drool.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Barrett on commentary is always a win.

Ziggler's new theme is absolutely horrible by the way.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

"Ladies and gentleman, please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barret!". lol

He's wearing a nice shirt though.




WWE4Eva266 said:


> PS3 COMMERCIAL!! LONG LIVE THE SURPERIOR CONSOLE


PS3 is worse than Xbox360. PS2 was better than Xbox easily, and PS1 crushed Saturn and N64. . but yeah. . .PS3 fell behind this gen. Next gen maybe they'll make up for it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE I'm begging you. Just one night. Just give me ONE FUCKING NIGHT where Vickie doesn't talk.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

does the same band do every entrance theme now?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!
COME OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Ziggler gets no reaction...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Must they fuck with Dolph's entrance every week?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't really like the new music. It feels far more mid-card than "I am Perfection"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How many times are they going to remix Zig's theme?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I would fuck the shit out of Vickie...let her ride my hard cock as her juicy ass bounces on top of me as I grab her titties.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dolph screaming and shit, and people still dont care


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler is absolutely awesome.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

vickie is the best looking ugly woman ever, if u know what i mean?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie looks AMAZING. Punk's gonna start banging that real quick if she keeps that up.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Vickie in a short skirt = Stunning.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I gotta have a #HEEL hoodie.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Ziggler has learnt a new word "Show-off" fpalm


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I just want to say, I am in love with theme evolution. Ziggler's theme evolution is amazing. Why is the progression so rare? We always see people theme-hop these days and that's how they get lost. Ziggler just got a new theme, but you know it's his, because it's reminiscent of his previous.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

really don't like this dolph song


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Mark out moment*

I love those old school picture in picture promos. 

Dolph's music = Terrible.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH SHIT NEW THEME IT REMINDS ME OF RIC FLAIR SOOO MUCH

*cue the threads*


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

JDman said:


> I would fuck the shit out of Vickie...let her ride my hard cock as her juicy ass bounces on top of me as I grab her titties.


Fucking THIS.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wade interference to cause a Ziggler win?


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

I dunno why Dolph isn't considered a top tier star. He just OOZES main eventer.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

JDman said:


> I would fuck the shit out of Vickie...let her ride my hard cock as her juicy ass bounces on top of me as I grab her titties.


........


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King: Cole, did you just say Vickie was stunning? Will you concentrate on what you're doing?

Hey, King, remember when you used to scream about puppies all the time?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That theme should of went to Christian, imo. PERFECTION was great for Zigs.

Christian turned heel and didn't even get a new attire nor theme..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I prefer I Am Perfection(remix) over this Showoff nonsense. Of course I'll probably forget months from now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That joke failed, Lawler.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> How many times are they going to remix Zig's theme?





Billy Kidman said:


> Must they fuck with Dolph's entrance every week?


They did the same with Triple H before his big push in 1999. He went through like 3 themes in 4 weeks or something. Sometimes you just gotta test them out with a crowd and everything.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Lawler logic:

Carrying a bag? Santa Claus.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

jmahon316 said:


> Hopefully the ending of the match won't be a predictable interference from Ricardo in Punk's favor to strip Punk of his title.


He said *intentionally* disqualified.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

is it wrong that michael cole is giving me a boner?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph is Santa Claus..........


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> That theme should of went to Christian, imo. PERFECTION was great for Zigs.
> 
> Christian turned heel and didn't even get a new attire nor theme..


This. Exactly. A few people have said that it should have been Christian's new theme.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Vickie is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Knockouts own Diva (Nov 28, 2011)

Man this show sucks at the moment, I hope it gets better in the second hour. Really trying to give the current WWE product a chance but it's getting hard. John Cena is being booked like a loser.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Really dislike the "#HEEL" stuff from Ziggler. Not only is he wearing a Twitter reference on his RING ATTIRE but it's breaking kayfabe for no reason at all. Seems like something designed to make us, the minority, have a brief chuckle at but nothing more than that. To the casual fan it makes no sense at all.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Didn't have to piss during divas match. Now I don't want to miss any of this match. Fuck..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the fans are a bit randy for Vickie.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Drop kick contest please.


Good call. Ziggler would win


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> is it wrong that michael cole is giving me a boner?


Only if you hashtag that boner.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JDman said:


> I would fuck the shit out of Vickie...let her ride my hard cock as her juicy ass bounces on top of me as I grab her titties.


ha ha ha ha oh shit


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EFC Bronco said:


> Ziggler's new theme is absolutely horrible by the way.


Yes, it is. And it's a shame, because Downstait is a good band and they had it rocking with I Am Perfection. But apparently, WWE wanted them to remove all the "perfection" references and keep the music the same, so this is what we are left with.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that a power balance bracelet on dolph?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JCarbo04 said:


> *Mark out moment*
> 
> *I love those old school picture in picture promos. *
> 
> Dolph's music = Terrible.


Agreed! We need more of them. I think they are very effective.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Vickie looks AMAZING. Punk's gonna start banging that real quick if she keeps that up.


I suppose he could borrow some of CR paper bags


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a horrible feeling about that DQ stip.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ Alicia Fox trending. Really? Alicia Fox is the only thing people will twitter about.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Smackdown's live tommorow, just reminded me, thanks WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Scott_90 said:


> Really dislike the "#HEEL" stuff from Ziggler. Not only is he wearing a Twitter reference on his RING ATTIRE but it's breaking kayfabe for no reason at all. Seems like something designed to make us, the minority, have a brief chuckle at but nothing more than that. To the casual fan it makes no sense at all.


So what's the problem if the casuals wouldn't get it anyway?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I keep forgetting these guys are SD wrestlers seeing as how they're on Raw every week. Why is there still a brand extension?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw someone with Randy Savage look (Y)


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DROPKICK! Beauty too


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't know the jaw is on the forehead.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

I like Barrett, but what's the point of him on commentary? He's said like 3 things...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

replay that dropkick damn it!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

gorgeous dropkick


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

What the hell is Lawler wearing?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So what's the problem if the casuals wouldn't get it anyway?


If the casuals don't get it, they'll boo Dolph just to spite him! Oh wait... #HEEL


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Smackdown's live tommorow, just reminded me, thanks WWE


a pissed of Brodus Clay should come on SmackDown tomorrow and crash the party :frustrate


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Barret told King :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, King just got STFU.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Vickie is fucking gorgeous.


I'll dive head first in that ass


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler gets another long match. I approve.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Who the fuck is tweeting Alicia Fox? :/


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Will we see more from Cena?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wade is so money on the mic. Have to try and forget Cena's almost-burial of him a short time ago.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somewhere Muhammed Hansan is cursing the guy waving the Isreal flags in the crowd.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

JDman said:


> I would fuck the shit out of Vickie...let her ride my hard cock as her juicy ass bounces on top of me as I grab her titties.


If I ever imagined that before, I would've come to your house and personally snapped your neck. But now...

Be right back...


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

That wade barret knows how to talk lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLD THE F'N PHONE!
They're READING tweets now???:no::no::no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck alica fox is trending, i knew WWE was hacking twitter


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who puts an ad-break during this match, fuck right off.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit. They went to a break with both wrestlers inside the ring. I'm genuinely rhythmically convulsing on the floor in shock.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

More like Barrett bore-rage.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

commercial during a good match. Thats great WWE. Morons. Where was this commercial during the diva match?

And it's a commercial for WoW? They need more advertising? lulz


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw a guy taking pics of vickie's ass


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Chuck Norris was too cool for Warcraft.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somehow I really don't think Chuck Norris approves of World Of Warcraft..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> I suppose he could borrow some of CR paper bags


He's banged some questionable looking broads in the past with no problem. She'll be fine.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Miz is also trending.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Barrett definitely has mic skills. I can see him filling in on commentary if he ever gets injured.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao
Even Lawler was like "well said Barrett"
Did he forget he was trying to stomp Barrett yet got owned by him instead?:lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The whole show up until this should-be-great match sucked so bad I can't enjoy the match like I normally would. -.-


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Borias said:


> Barrett definitely has mic skills. I can see him filling in on commentary if he ever gets injured.


He did some commentary for FCW when he was there. Why is it that him and Regal, who are both from UK I might add, are good at commentary. Hire some British commentators WWE!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, didn't come back to a headlock


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, King just got STFU.


Holiday special? Not even December yet? and call it a CHRISTMAS special, you tools. 

And yes, King got owned. Wade Barrett is awesome.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wade using english soccer cliches #legend


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

orton is over as hell


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

ZIGGLER BEATS ORTON!!!! WHAT THE FUCK!??!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

niiice


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fucking sweet!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Yay! Ziggler wins!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DOLPH ALL DAY SON


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

YES!!! Nice win for Dolph!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

DAT DROPKICK


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

...Ziggler won!? Orton's becoming my favorite jobber.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not that it was hard to see coming, but I CALLED IT. 8*D


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

JObton JOBTON JOBTON
LOL

cool


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Orton only buries people."


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*DAT ZIG-ZAG MAN!!!*


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm kinda surprised that Ziggler won. They would feud rally, really well together. Or Ziggler vs Sheamus.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZIGGLER WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHOWING THE WORLD~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD FOLKS!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Ziggler won. Clean win imo


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Get it, Dolph.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

ziggler won? randy is such a jobber lolz


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSS.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And that was the right result. Orton can put over people for the next few months and not change his standing. Ziggler needed that win.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn, Orton loses more then The Rock as a main eventer.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ziggler FTW!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right, Dolph. Good for him


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Dolph is the future


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ziggler beats Orton lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

marked for ziggler headstand.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Ziggler is a star. Both him and Miz are lightyears past Del Rio.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol that needs to be zigglers victory pose.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Baby Oil + Vickies Tits = Giggity


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler is so awesome


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton doing the job the right way
I applaud orton
Someone who decided to put over young talent


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lot of respect for Orton for putting people over. Now Cena needs to do the same.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He's a heel, a dirty win is in his repertoire.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Orton, props to you. You are fucking awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MAMA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao:lmao
> Even Lawler was like "well said Barrett"
> Did he forget he was trying to stomp Barrett yet got owned by him instead?:lmao


I missed that part. What did Barrett say?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is the future.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ZIGGLER WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHOWING THE WORLD~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm with u


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

"I'm Randy Orton and I can't be beat"

JK


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I really like Orton now.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Mick Foley to fuck Daniel Bryan and turn heel. Book it!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ICanHazRKO? said:


> Ziggler is a star. Both him and Miz are lightyears past Del Rio.


Good thing Del Rio drives a car, since light year is a measure of distance, not time. (sry, had to)


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

good on Orton for finally putting people over the right way.

I'm gonna brb, having a tug whilst thinking about Vickie.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That headstand made me smile


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I am definitely gaining more and more respect for Randy Orton and have done since he lost the title to Mark Henry. Good stuff!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I'M GONNA KNOCK YOU OUT
MAMA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

wtf happened at the before ziggler won i had to do something???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton shouldn't job too much, though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brett Favre certainly needs more "U" space to stuff dirty interns down his pants..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"I'm Randy Orton and i can't be beat"

O Rly?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

apparently orton can't be beat


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Good thing Del Rio drives a car, since light year is a measure of distance, not time. (sry, had to)


was thinking the same


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

What the fuck king is wearing


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gresty said:


> I'M GONNA KNOCK YOU OUT
> MAMA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT


DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figures. The one time Orton should win he loses.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

big win for Dolph!

is a headstand going to be his thing after he wins matches now? :lmao


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

you guys do know now a win over orton means nothing now since he hasn't won a match in 2 months but oh wait hes superman


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler won? :shocked:


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton shouldn't job too much, though.


its surprising he has still remainded over even after losing plenty since dropping the belt to henry


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

not a huge orton fan, but it's impressive that he puts guys over. some here saying cena doesn't do it -- but WWE is not in a position to let that happen tons. you can of course look at Miz/Punk high profile losses though


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good on Orton for putting people over. It seems so rare these days and he's always had a reputation for not liking it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan shaved?! Fuck.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Bryan starting up that NXT angle again.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The future looks good tbh. Ziggler, Barrett, Miz, Ryder, Sheffield, Bryan, Brodus, that's just a few. :O


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

D-Bry \o/


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the no reaction to Daniel Bryan. He's not over at all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the next world champion


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

No RAW logo watda fuck is goin on


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ziggler needs to do the headstand after every match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey hey. Daniel Bryan mic time on Raw. Luvvvvit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's Daniel Bryan the MAN!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

My boy D-Bryan!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh this isn't going to go well.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

D-Bry on Raw with a mic.

Nice.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BRYAN BREAKING COLE'S NECK!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! DANIEL BRYAN ON RAW! I'M MARKING OUT, BRO!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

fuck him up bryan!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, please introduce"... isn't that supposed to be your job, Cole?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok so michael cole needs to be beaten up again


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

oh no, half the beards gone


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you, Danielson, thank you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> LOL @ the no reaction to Daniel Bryan. He's not over at all.


And why should he be? They haven't made any effort to put him over.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the beard trim


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mic botch.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

meh...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

his beard is so badass


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He be speaking the truth about Cole


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You're gonna get your fuckin head kicked in, Cole.

(Hopefully.)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jesus Christ, Cole is in the ring :no:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey! DB is on Raw?! He has MITB?! He's got a title shot tomorrow night?!

I forgot he was still here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Some people just look badass with a beard, Austin, Goldberg, Lesnar, Daniel Bryan is one of those guys who look more badass with a beard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh Bryan is adorable.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vegan high horse.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

these 2 really have great chemistry on the mic, god their nxt feud was such gold


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Michael Cole 

You mad bro?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

You wanna get DB over? Have him kick Cole's head in.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL they made bryan shave cuz he is on raw

Raw>SD get mad


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan seems quite confident on the mic tonight.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> LOL @ the no reaction to Daniel Bryan. He's not over at all.


How do you know he didn't get a reaction?? He was already in the ring when the broadcast came back on.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And why should he be? They haven't made any effort to put him over.


The last month or so they have. It hasn't worked. Again, without a chracter change, he's not getting over.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

It WAS incredible! Cole told the truth for once! Now CUT HIS MIC!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh hey! DB is on Raw?! He has MITB?! He's got a title shot tomorrow night?!
> 
> I forgot he was still here.


Guess you dont watch Smackdown


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I missed that part. What did Barrett say?



Lawler said something about how Wade and Vickie being out there was distracting Orton.
And Wade went on about how Vickie is Dolph's manager and he's out there doing commentary. But Orton came out during his match on SD! with no reason at all.




D-BRY!!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael Cole <3


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

That's mah boi D-Bryan! Too bad Cole's still being a douche....


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This needs to happen again.






(Skip to 6:12)


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

They're talking WAY too much, WAY too fast. Are they trying to rush this segment?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol cole is owning bryan


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WTF cole just STFU


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

KICK COLE'S HEAD IN, BRYAN!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Michael Cole is just asking for it...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD IN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate MITB cash ins. Seriously.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a shame he trimmed his beard.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

We all know how this is going to end, Cole is going to be put in a submission move.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

lol @ Mitchell Cole recapping Smackdown like no one watches it.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Cole is actually putting on a great promo here. I loved his descriptions when he was describing the video.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

For the love of fucking christ please Bryan, paste that piece of shit with the briefcase and slap a Cattle Mutilation on fucking Cole.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kick his fucking head in, Dragon!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was a huge ovation for Bryan winning the belt.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan's on fire right now


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

D Bryan is owning the mic. Give him more mic time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> The last month or so they have. It hasn't worked. Again, without a chracter change, he's not getting over.


It takes more than a month to make people forget about months of misuse. Same goes for Barrett or anyone else. Bryan has done NOTHING since he won MITB, that was about half a year ago.

The MITB cash in/main event win on SmackDown was the first thing they really did with him, before that, he was just a battering ram for Henry to push the feud with Big Show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tomorrow night?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Bryan is awesome in the mic


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Right I'm off to watch the rest of this in bed. Goodnight all, enjoy the rest of the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan cutting a good promo here! 

Who says he can't talk?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

nice grey suit Cole 8*D


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Bryan giving a great promo. He justifies his actions


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

INTENSE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fuck yeah dragon killing this promo


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE RATINGS JUST WENT UP


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who said Daniel can't cut promos 

FUCK YOU


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Very confident on the mic, Daniel is.
Doing awesome!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ratings just shot up


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan actually did great on the mic... wow.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU GOT TA BE KIDDIN!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Uh oh. looks like WWE is getting cold feet on Bryan main eventing Mania. it's really sad, because the last time they had someone entertaining or good at wrestling get their first World/WWE title reign at Mania was what, Rey Mysterio?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ooops up side the head


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Henry I fucking love you. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THANK YOU MARK! SAVE US!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been critical of Bryanson Danielson's WWE promos, but damn, this is fucking outstanding.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat boot


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Daniel Bryan cutting a good promo here!
> 
> Who says he can't talk?


The wrong people.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

The World's Most Halfway Defenseless Man, Mark Henry!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Did henry say booking me

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

How come Henry always look like he's about to cry?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Again, I have to ask this question. Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Ratings went up


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys are surprised that Danielson is awesome on the mic?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

mark henry legless lololololol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> How come Henry always look like he's about to cry?


Maybe he's also the World's Most Emotional Man?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FUCK YEAH DANIEL BRYAN.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kicked him in the leg and left :lmao


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN IS A FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

And people say DB can't work a mic?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> You guys are surprised that Danielson is awesome on the mic?


He's not


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think WWE are booking this perfect. Mark Henry will win tommorow. Bryan will have matches over the months where perhaps Henry will come in every now and then and cost Bryan, attack him with Bryan doing the same.

Lead it up to Wrestlemania where he cashes in and finally beats his rival Mark Henry in front of the thousands of fans in Miami.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

boring as fuck this is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Daniel Bryan cutting a good promo here!
> 
> Who says he can't talk?


People who have never heard him speak or never bothered to youtube his stuff.


Ok and that was a SUPER weak ending. Holy fuck that made Bryan look like a bitch.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

See, this is how Cole should be used.
Not in his own feud, but as a manager or building other wrestlers.

This crowd sucks:
"We Want Big Show" Really?


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks like they're trying to give some edge to D-Bry's character.

I like it. Still hope he keeps the briefcase until Mania.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

fpalm Cheap shot from Bryan. Awesome booking is awesome, no?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

what a dick....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

okay..I actually liked the mean streak by DB there.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan just went Karate Kid on Mark Henry.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish they would use the wwe.com daniel bryan stuff, it's great and he seems more natural. Still can't wait for a Punk Bryan feud.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great promo by D-Bryan. Fuck everyone who says he doesn't have charisma or mic skills.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

"SHUT UP", "JUST SHUT UP"

Wish we could say the same to you, Lawler.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if they're trying for a double turn here... I don't think people care enough about Bryan to make it work.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WE'LL SEE YOU TOMORROW NIGHT!!! :lmao
Great Promo, Bryan!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan 3-Cole-0. 

Bryan needs to feud with Punk-Promo back and forth GOLD!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Man I wish cole would shut the fuck up 

Bryan cut a nice promo plus he hyped up tomorrow's cage match


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

There could actually be a day where I see Danielson and Punk with both Titles


Wow


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Again, I have to ask this question. Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?


lol. He's probably crying cause he'll lose the title tomorrow.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Maybe he's also the World's Most Emotional Man?


Well we all know he's not the world's largest love machine. That title belongs to someone else.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So, a 30% Mark Henry kicks Daniel Bryan's ass tomorrow. He is the babyface for fighting wounded, isn't he?

Still, nice promo by Bryan.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Good segment... REALLY good promo from Bryan... but it NEEEEDED to have Cole get his fucking head kicked in!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This Raw has actually been amazing. My only complaint is the pointless Divas squash... Outside of that, bravo thus far!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wish bryan didn't just kick him and leave, he should have attacked him and kept fighting until security had to pull him off henry....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw is in SC. Big Show is from SC. That's why they are chanting him.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

NGPunk said:


> And people say DB can't work a mic?


Cole is what made that promo so good. If Bryan was out there talking by himself, it wouldn't have been that great.

Doesn't matter how much you hate Cole, any time you put someone against them they get cheered to death and everyone marks out when they "own" Cole.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Again, I have to ask this question. Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?


That's just his eyes sweating.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> You guys are surprised that Danielson is awesome on the mic?


There's a whole thread about how boring he is. . . I don't agree with it, but it's there.

Personally, I like him kind of peeved. Stomping Henry's foot was hilarious.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn that was a good segment, who says DB can't talk?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not missing smack down  I hope Bryan wins although it won't happen


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison's swan-song, a Ziggler win and a kick ass Bryan promo. That's a pretty good Raw right there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> This needs to happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5:29-5:39

LOL @ Punk/Regal.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a good promo, by both Cole and Bryan.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Mark Henry face turn planned. So dumb, he's a great heel. Terrible decision.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

People who hate on DB for "having no mic skills" are just trying to get a reaction out of people imo. He is clearly competent at MINIMUM. I think he's great though.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Side note: CM Punk your WWE Champion... Bryan Danielson feuding for the World Heavyweight Championship.. Lets all take a minute to go back to 2004... Did ANYONE think this moment in time would be a reality? ... At all?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

mark henry's music is legendary


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> Cole is what made that promo so good. If Bryan was out there talking by himself, it wouldn't have been that great.
> 
> Doesn't matter how much you hate Cole, any time you put someone against them they get cheered to death and everyone marks out when they "own" Cole.


So he's good at talking off of someone. If you look in history, very few of the "omg that was amazing" segments are just 1 wrestler talking the whole time. they normally have someone else in it, too.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Again, I have to ask this question. Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?


Because he is...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Alot of guys missing tonight, Sheamus, Cody, Ryder, Ryan, Swagger, Kofi.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> lol Mark Henry face turn planned. So dumb, he's a great heel. Terrible decision.


There's still time for them to fix that. It won't work at all.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Gresty said:


> boring as fuck this is


Gtfo


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

UNCHARTED 3 COMMERCIALLL WOOOO


PS3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> XBOX

LONG LIVE PLAY BITCHES


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice promo by Bryan.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Who's Jack feuding with again...?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

More Vickie is a great thing. She's so gorgeous.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jack Swagger vs Zack


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Man, I hope they're not jobbing Swagger out to Ryder.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

They show that pointless did you know slide every month for the past god knows how long.

And I mean the EXACT slide.

And damn I would fuck Vickie so FUCKING HARD AND CUM ALL OVER HER SWEET PUSSY


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RYDER!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Squash match ryder vs swagger


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

YES, Ryder!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy crap. Swagger isn't facing Sheamus for once.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

RYDER!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Woo Woo Woo kid


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Who's Jack feuding with again...?


Likely Sheamus.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Something is missing.....Hmmm?........ CODY RHODES!!!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

So Swagger has to enter during the commercial and Ryder gets to come out during the show? SWAGGER BURY!!!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The one I'm waiting for. Let's Go Ryder


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

did I just hear people boo Ryder?!? Oh yeah, was the Swagger theme remixed?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Alot of guys missing tonight, Sheamus, Cody, Ryder, Ryan, Swagger, Kofi.


Good. Why stuff everyone on the same show? There are plenty of superstars on the roster, we don't want or have to see the same matches every week, save them for tommorow's Smackdown or for next week's Raw.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger can botch facial expressions.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

oohhhh more Vicky.

If you'll excuse me for a moment...


----------



## Knockouts own Diva (Nov 28, 2011)

WWE 12 game was ok but to call it the best game ever or even the best wrestling game ever is nuts even from a promoting stand point.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> wish bryan didn't just kick him and leave, he should have attacked him and kept fighting until security had to pull him off henry....


exactly. some think it's bad booking and making him look weak for kicking the leg, when I think it's showing that he has a mean streak and that he'll do what he has to to win the title, same with cashing in the bank on SD


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole said hogwash.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

They need to stop booking Swagger as an agressive, intense heel and be more laid back and cocky.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

there's that link again


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Love me some Zack Ryder.

Glad to see he's getting on TV more often.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

You know... they're booking themselves into a problem. Unless they give Ryder TONS of momentum and a push beyond his current ability... there's no way they can have him take the US Title off of Ziggler without making Ziggler take a step backwards. 

Having Ryder beat Ziggler right now would be akin to Ryder being able to beat Orton.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

mmmm vickie


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> wish bryan didn't just kick him and leave, he should have attacked him and kept fighting until security had to pull him off henry....


That's believable, Henry getting beat down by Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> So he's good at talking off of someone. If you look in history, very few of the "omg that was amazing" segments are just 1 wrestler talking the whole time. they normally have someone else in it, too.


That's irrelevant, since that wasn't an "omg that's amazing" promo anyway. Someone like Stone Cold, or The Rock, or other big guys can make a promo by themselves. Others can do well when confronting someone, and some promos are only good because the fans hate the heel so much that whatever the other guy does looks great.

In this case, Bryan fits into the latter category. Decent promo by Bryan, but it was by no means an "awesome promo". It was only as good as it was because of Cole. I'm not trashing Bryan, just saying Cole deserves roughly 2/3rds of the credit for that promo being good. 1/3rd to Bryan. Bryan didn't make it worse, but he wasn't the main reason it was good. imo anyway


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Now they are plugging tweets during matches. Who cares what Vickie says about Vickie.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stop. Reading. Tweets!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Something is missing.....Hmmm?........ CODY RHODES!!!


He isn't needed tonight, he'll continue his angle with Booker tommorow.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Vickie HAHAHAHA :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> This needs to happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah for real. They sold that as looking pretty real IMO.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Ryder doesn't appeal to me :/


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That Senorita Repulsa laugh makes my Little Jimmy get bigger.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botch?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie's gotta dump Swagger soon.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Good Raw so far until the Ryder win.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit.... dat victory pop!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Former world champ down, problem?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> The future looks good tbh. Ziggler, Barrett, Miz, Ryder, Sheffield, Bryan, Brodus, that's just a few. :O


brodus is just going to be another monster fat piece of shit IMO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH RADIO TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW!

WWWYKI!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I like to sing with the radio


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> You know... they're booking themselves into a problem. Unless they give Ryder TONS of momentum and a push beyond his current ability... there's no way they can have him take the US Title off of Ziggler without making Ziggler take a step backwards.
> 
> Having Ryder beat Ziggler right now would be akin to Ryder being able to beat Orton.




good point, unless ryder wins with under-hand tactics, unlikely as he's a face, it will make dolph look bad


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> That isn't the point. Someone like Stone Cold, or The Rock, or other big guys can make a promo by themselves. Others can do well when confronting someone, and some promos are only good because the fans hate the heel so much that whatever the other guy does looks great.
> 
> In this case, Bryan fits into the latter category. Decent promo by Bryan, but it was by no means an "awesome promo". It was only as good as it was because of Cole. I'm not trashing Bryan, just saying Cole deserves roughly 2/3rds of the credit for that promo being good. 1/3rd to Bryan. Bryan didn't make it worse, but he wasn't the main reason it was good. imo anyway


But that's not a bad thing. Just because he doesn't have the mic skills of some of the top 10 wrestlers in history doesn't mean he's bad on the mci. His part of that promo was better than all but 4 or so wrestlers in WWE at the moment.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That fat emo bitch piece of FUCKING SHIT booing Ryder? Rot in hell you fat cow.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why did Swagger let up there?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Who did Swagger piss off backstage to be treated like this? :no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SC isn't as pro-Ryder as other recent audiences.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Look at that little shit booing Ryder. 12 year old bitch.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm most likely jinxing everything, but this is a pretty good episode of RAW so far.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, Ryder had his arm extended the whole time, causing that botch. Boo-urns.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

ohhhhhh Radio~~~~~


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

typical booring ryder match what a balding looser and no one even cheered for him! i bet you he lost over a million viewers


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He got scared cause he stepped on his hand?:lmao
Come on Swagger, that just looked ridiculous.

RYDER REVOLUTION!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice win for Ryder.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This raw has been awesome. All it needs to have a big storyline not involving Punk title loss.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> brodus is just going to be another monster fat piece of shit IMO


Bit harsh. He's good on the mic, has a unique look and is good in the ring. What more could you want from a monster type? He looks like he could kick anyones ass on that roster


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

shit, just realised there is 40 minutes left, I guess the WWE Title match isn't next then.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> Who did Swagger piss off backstage to be treated like this? :no:


Good question. He's become nothing more than a jobber.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane....ressurected? So he's coming back with the mask, right?


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Zack Ryder... But that match was a joke.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

CANNOT FUCKING WAIT FOR KANE TO GET BACK!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> typical booring ryder match what a balding looser and no one even cheered for him! i bet you he lost over a million viewers


No. Just. No.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

just encase you weren't intelligent enough last week to see the burning Kane mask and realize Kane was making a return... this week... WERE ADDING TEXT, BITCHES!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

THAT'S GOTTA BE... THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE! THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane -Resurrected- I can swear I didn't know he was dead *sarcasm*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> But that's not a bad thing. Just because he doesn't have the mic skills of some of the top 10 wrestlers in history doesn't mean he's bad on the mci. His part of that promo was better than all but 4 or so wrestlers in WWE at the moment.


I never said he was bad on the mic, so I'm not sure why you keep acting as if I did.

All I said was that Cole is who made the promo so good. I'm not sure how that equates into me saying Bryan was bad on the mic. . .especially when (for the third time now) I've said I thought Bryan had a decent promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We haven't had the Kane vignette in the UK, it's gone to an ad-break... THA FUK!!!?


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

JDman said:


> That fat emo bitch piece of FUCKING SHIT booing Ryder? Rot in hell you fat cow.


I saw that too hahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you hear about the man that was burned alive? who was once a monster turned mortal? The Monster returns.. coming soon


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, Otunga is in the TLC advert... which makes me think "BIG PUSH FOR OTUNGA"

Otunga v Punk for the title at TLC.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm about to fall asleep, hopefully something exciting happens to wake me up


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> good point, unless ryder wins with under-hand tactics, unlikely as he's a face, it will make dolph look bad


I suppose they could have Ziggler pull double duty again at TLC. Give him a TLC match prior to his probable title match with Ziggler. 

Or, I guess Ryder beating Ziggler with TLC stipulation wouldn't be the worst way to take the belt off of him.

Um... Maybe have Ziggler dominate the rumble and lose the title after?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully he returns in Norfolk, VA at the 3 hour slammy awards in a couple weeks...WOO!!!! Can't wait to be there live.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> You know... they're booking themselves into a problem. Unless they give Ryder TONS of momentum and a push beyond his current ability... there's no way they can have him take the US Title off of Ziggler without making Ziggler take a step backwards.
> Having Ryder beat Ziggler right now would be akin to Ryder being able to beat Orton.


Disagree. Ryder has beaten Ziggler 3 out of what, 5, matches in since August. Ryder just beat former WHC Swagger. I don't think it's a big deal if Ziggler loses the US Championship to Ryder...just a means to get Ziggler back into the Main Event IMHO.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> SC isn't as pro-Ryder as other recent audiences.


Most of his gimmick is that he's from Long Island. South Carolina =/= anything like Long Island


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm actually excited for a Kane return lol.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Still questioning if Kane return will involve his mask...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They done this with the Undertaker's vignettes earlier in the year. Pissed off they've done the same with Kane's. I hope they show it after the break.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JakeC_91 said:


> Well, Otunga is in the TLC advert... which makes me think "BIG PUSH FOR OTUNGA"
> 
> Otunga v Punk for the title at TLC.


I might just stop watching Raw.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

MiRixG said:


> I love Zack Ryder... But that match was a joke.


Aren't most Zack Ryder matches? Ryder is a fad, and only cheered so much now because WWE keeps putting him over Ziggler and Swagger.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> THAT'S GOTTA BE... THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE! THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!


Nah. Sting.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

If Kane returns with no mask after these teasers, I'm not watching wrestling for a long time. That will be completely unforgiveable. It would be not so much because it's a big deal as it would be that the WWE knows fans want him to bring the mask back, and bring old Kane back with his first uniform, and they'd be saying "yeah fuck you fans" by not doing it. 

It certainly looks as if the masked Kane returns, and he returns to destroy people hopefully. I want to see him pile up corpses, and be the one to legit defeat Mark "Ratings" Henry for the belt once he gets healthy.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kane has that weird black cloth on his head that made him look insane back when he was frying Shane's testies.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Decent match that. Ryder haters just nitpicking and overanalysing as usual.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Something unexpected needs to happen before this is over or I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> I never said he was bad on the mic, so I'm not sure why you keep acting as if I did.
> 
> All I said was that Cole is who made the promo so good. I'm not sure how that equates into me saying Bryan was bad on the mic. . .especially when (for the third time now) I've said I thought Bryan had a decent promo.


Sry, missed all those. Just generally since everyone keeps complaining about Cole being horrible...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane is returning with no mask but he's going back to his sadistic gimmick where he destroyed every one


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

WE WANT MAE. WE WANT MAE. WE WANT MAE.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

"KANE RESURRECTED" Is an anagram for "Jericho Returns"


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I'm about to fall asleep, hopefully something exciting happens to wake me up


Hasn't today's Raw been good so far until that generic Ryder win?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

FUMING. Haven't seen Kane's vignette.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Nah. Sting.


Evry 1 needs to stop with sting........ A couple years back, Maybe i'd consider him coming to wwe... but now, i think it's too late.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh no... the only shit moment of tonight's show, and they have to replay it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Imagine Punk lost? The forum will shit.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

seriously, the WWE needs to get their shit together when it comes to these PPV themes. Dance type pop with hip hop type shit isn't WWE, we want heavy fucking rock music god dammit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why are they recapping something that happened an hour ago?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> Evry 1 needs to stop with sting........ A couple years back, Maybe i'd consider him coming to wwe... but now, i think it's too late.


It was a joke.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

THE ULTIMATE WARRRIOR!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Sry, missed all those. Just generally since everyone keeps complaining about Cole being horrible...


No prob man  And yeah, everyone does constantly whine about how shitty Cole is. I just wanted to give Cole his due for once since he's really underrated imo. He had a great promo with Bryan today, that's all I was tryin to get across really.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

That "feel the energy" line is one for the ages from Piper. Awesome.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

roddy crack eyes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Feel the energy John!! do you feel the energy!!???!!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

look at those crazy eyes on Piper as he yelled "FEEL THE ENERGY!" :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Piper still more intense than half the roster


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Piper bitch-smacking him is great. GIF that please.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Foley is good


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Imagine Punk lost? The forum will shit.


Punk should lose. Either tonight or at TLC, he needs to be the one chasing the belt going into Mania, it makes his Mania moment better than if he holds it going in.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

"KANE RESURRECTED"

If you take some letters out, add some letters and rearrange everything you get Y2J 3rd Coming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mick Foley as Santa!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Foley? FOLEY!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mick!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

SANTA...I mean...MICK FOLEY!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Mother fucker... I knew they'd put Foley in a Santa costume...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Christmas is in 27 days.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's still November, piss off.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> seriously, the WWE needs to get their shit together when it comes to these PPV themes. Dance type pop with hip hop type shit isn't WWE, we want heavy fucking rock music god dammit.


Kasabian; Dance type pop? It may not be 'rock' but it's not pop

I'm starting to dislike Mick Foley


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck you sky sports, christmas in november (Y)


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

FOLEY

I'll just forget last week happened...


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's November 28th, why is Mick dressed as Santa. :hmm:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew Santa was real Mick Foley is really Santa


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ITS DUDE LOVE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

foley kinda sucks these days. Hornswoggle is still with the company.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This has been the greatest Raw in like .. 3 weeks!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

DAT RHYMING SAINT MICK


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's face. :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah he's wearing that black cloth that's what I just said he's coming back as the old sadistic kane lol the same kane that fried shane's balls


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mick "anything to get on TV" Foley.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is some cheesy bullshit.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> seriously, the WWE needs to get their shit together when it comes to these PPV themes. Dance type pop with hip hop type shit isn't WWE, we want heavy fucking rock music god dammit.


HOW DARE YOU BAD MOUTH KASABIAN !!!?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Foleyyy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wtf


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That would've been better if he used "Steiner" somehow to rhyme.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

"I hope he crashes his sleigh". :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm tuning into Smackdown this sealed the deal for me


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel like they're trying to kill time. We couldn't have cut the first hour re-cap and added 5 minutes to the Divas segment?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope he crashes his slay ahahhaha


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

"I hope he crashes his slay"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

adverts again? fuck sake.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Scott_90 said:


> It's November 28th, why is Mick dressed as Santa. :hmm:


Because the Christmas season begins on Black Friday?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk, sticking it to the man. As usual.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

@connor_devine94 said:


> HOW DARE YOU BAD MOUTH KASABIAN !!!?


Have you heard their new shit??? IT SUCKS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao!
Punk constantly FTW!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The CM Punk kiss my ass club? I'm interested...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk and his ''pipebombs'' do seem a little forced at times.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Do none of you know how to spell sleigh? smh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They going to bring up how Austin beat his wife?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> It's still November, piss off.


"Christmas season" is from the day after Thanksgiving to just after Christmas dude. People already have their lights up, so yeah.

And WWE is a kids/teens show. Foley Santa got heavily cheered.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> Have you heard their new shit??? IT SUCKS


This...is very true. I'd rather no Kasabian than new Kasabian.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Kiss my bottom..." *moment of clarity... sounding a little Cena-ish... I.E Gay.... how can I save this*" "And what I mean to say is... Kiss my ASS" *yeah.. YEAH.. that'll do it...* "and just so I don't get myself intentionally disqualified... KISS... MY... ASS..." *You've got 'em old boy... Punk.. You dog... you've got 'em"


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mmm... Piper Perabo...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stone Cold is possibly the only wrestler I can think of that can legitimately intimidate a person.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No mask tho kane don't want it back cause it makes it difficult for him to breathe


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

AAAASSS!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mick Foley is so good at getting cheap pops, it's ridiculous. And I say that as someone who enjoys him.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

cm punk is losing?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> "Christmas season" is from the day after Thanksgiving to just after Christmas dude. People already have their lights up, so yeah.
> 
> And WWE is a kids/teens show. Foley Santa got heavily cheered.


A kids/teens show with swearing. Makes sense.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why waste 5 minutes recapping something that happened just over an hour ago? they could have given a match longer time.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Klitchko gonna beat Mormick like a dog.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't see anything other than Punk retaining which makes the match kinda boring.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> A kids/teens show with swearing. Makes sense.


You consider 'ass' a swear word?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> No mask tho kane don't want it back cause it makes it difficult for him to breathe




correct, but maybe masks are better made now-a-days? *shrugs


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> A kids/teens show with swearing. Makes sense.


fucking dose to me damnit


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> No mask tho kane don't want it back cause it makes it difficult for him to breathe


Are you implying that they couldn't give him a modified mask?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys noticed after every Punk segment they show the stone cold dvd promo?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Stone Cold is possible the only wrestler I can think of that can legitimately intimidate a person.


Either him or Big Show would be indtimidating...Nash as well, but he could take a step at you and tear his quad.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zack Ryder didn't get a very large pop when he came out this time did he :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Awwww yeah... that voice! just maid shit EPIC!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They made Daniel Bryan relevant. Ziggler actually got a win in a creative way. 

This show is better than usual I have to say.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Festivity and Brutality don't rhyme... =/


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

#RicardoRevolution


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd's been shit really.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardos face is just epic


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> You consider 'ass' a swear word?


In a "kids" show yes. Otherwise nope.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Holy No Reaction Batman


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

my ninja ricardo, i wonder how meny bumps he will take tonight


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

One of these days a babyface has to be 'edgy' and smash up one of Del Rio's cars.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Crowd's been shit really.


Coming after New York and Pennsylvania...unless they went to Chicago or Canada, nothing could compare.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That Del Rio shirt reminds me of Zach Ryder's shirt.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Stone Cold is possibly the only wrestler I can think of that can legitimately intimidate a person.


Undertaker used to intimidate HIM, so yeah, add him to the list. 

Goldberg as well imo.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh shut the fuck up Lawler. You'd know a thing or two about annoying people, wouldn't you?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

holy shit no reaction, it's like no-one is even there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena Rock one of the greatest rivalries of the past 25 years?

fucking lol!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

that "he" is the man that tapped the fuck out...


BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

One of the smaller headlines on the WWE Magazine cover was "The Attitude Era Returns." Just saying.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol at Cena/Rock being on the greatest rivalries. I know its WWE mag but this so called rivalry has been pretty bad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ITS CLOBBERIN TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

lol...dont you have to have more than one match against each other for it to be a rivalry?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Del Rio needs a gimmick change... I'm getting really tired of the car stint. I feel like I'm watching the same exact performance every single week.

Would a re-debut as Dos Caras really be that bad? Especially with Sin Cara gone...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I quite like the short stage like that. Hate all the flashy lights and shit though.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's Clobberin' time!


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

I think punk should have a pyro after he says "It's clobberin' time!"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, can't believe Cena out popped Punk tonight.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ADR comes out for a WWE Championship match with the most over wrestler in WWE. He gets no heat.

"I don't always wrestle for the WWE title. But when I do, I get no heat. Stay boring, my friends."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole, isn't acknowledging CM Punk as a comic book nerd for screaming "It's Clobbering Time!" outting yourself as a nerd as well?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Has Punk added to his tattoos?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, I actually like ADR in the ring, he's just horrible outside of it.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Gresty said:


>


Wrong image.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Borias said:


> You know, I actually like ADR in the ring, he's just horrible outside of it.


One of the best in the ring in the WWE in my opinion.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Borias said:


> You know, I actually like ADR in the ring, he's just horrible outside of it.




same for me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It could be one of the greatest rivalries in history?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Del Rio and his Saiyan boots


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Borias said:


> You know, I actually like ADR in the ring, he's just horrible outside of it.


Same here. I enjoy most of his matches.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

So who is going to interfere to rob Punk of the Title?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> One of the best in the ring in the WWE in my opinion.


I agree. He just isn't giving it his all it feels like the past 3-4 months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk Vs. Del Rio one of the greatest rivalries in company history? Can King & Cole say that with a straight face?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nash run in? Possibly costs CM Punk the title?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Botched


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> It could be one of the greatest rivalries in history?


It won't. But it could be. If everyone was brainwashed into thinking so.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can honestly say I don't give two craps about the WWE title.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What's the stipulation of this match, don't think I heard it earlier.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't wait until this feud is over, Del Rio makes everything boring.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

guaranteed it comes back from break with a headlock, as always.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> What's the stipulation of this match, don't think I heard it earlier.


Winner gets the championship belt.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I may be the only one that doesn't find ADR's ring-work to be that revolutionary. He doesn't draw me into a match.

He picks an arm, works the arm the entire match, then applies the X-Arm breaker. Yes, he is able to provide a flow like that, but that should be the bare minimum expectation for ring-work imo.

When you're a charisma vacuum, it's hard to want to pay attention to you, no matter how well you can perform basic and semi-advanced maneuvers.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Scott_90 said:


> One of these days a babyface has to be 'edgy' and smash up one of Del Rio's cars.


Guess you didnt watch Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I can honestly say I don't give two craps about the WWE title.


I felt the same way in the Attitude Era, honestly never cared who had it, I just liked the story lines involving a variety of superstars and entertaining television weekly.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Man I'm just not into this RAW for whatever reason.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait for the Punk Ziggler fued, match at the Rumble please! let Ryder take the US Title at TLC.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

A run in I don't believe would cost Punk the title. He has to intentionally get HIMSELF disqualified.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Decent Raw but I'm hoping something interesting goes down before it's over


----------



## RockyFTW (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF is this? They should have showed John Cena's segment last. So pissed I missed it!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> I think I may be the only one that doesn't find ADR's ring-work to be that revolutionary. He doesn't draw me into a match.
> 
> He picks an arm, works the arm the entire match, then applies the X-Arm breaker. Yes, he is able to provide a flow like that, but that should be the bare minimum expectation for ring-work imo.
> 
> When you're a charisma vacuum, it's hard to want to pay attention to you, no matter how well you can perform basic and semi-advanced maneuvers.


Look at all of the wrestlers on the upper card who can't even do that.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> Guess you didnt watch Wrestlemania.


Somebody doesn't understand puns!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ADR is decent in the ring, but not top 5 imo honestly. Top 10 maybe, but that isn't saying much in 2011.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> Guess you didnt watch Wrestlemania.


I think he meant 'Edge-y'


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Think my stream is behind


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Look at all of the wrestlers on the upper card who can't even do that.


I realized that as I was typing... but being the smartest on the short-bus doesn't mean you're smart.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

RockyFTW said:


> WTF is this? They should have showed John Cena's segment last. So pissed I missed it!


Naw. I think the title is more important.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Only 2 more episodes of RAW to build to TLC... and no matches have been announced? and as I typed this RAW just got fucked up.... damn cable...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ADR needs to leave the WWE title picture, no one in the crowd gives a damn about him. I want to see CM Punk feud with R-Truth or Miz. I really want Ziggler to feud with CM Punk for the title but that won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm assuming there will be a controversial ending here setting up another match at TLC. Bit late to be starting a new feud for a PPV.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RockyFTW said:


> WTF is this? They should have showed John Cena's segment last. So pissed I missed it!


They showed it twice bro.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This stipulation makes no sense whatsoever.

When has he ever got himself intentionally DQ'd before!!?!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Mae Young to make the intentional disqualification.

Calling it now.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I think he meant 'Edge-y'


Oh shit lol!
Sorry kinda out of it. Long night at work


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Only 2 more episodes of RAW to build to TLC... and no matches have been announced? and as I typed this RAW just got fucked up.... damn cable...


Of course it's a very unreliable source but wikipedia has CM Punk vs. Alberto del Rio and Triple H vs. Kevin Nash down for TLC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> This stipulation makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> When has he ever got himself intentionally DQ'd before!!?!


I think it's a pretty crap rule that the champ keeps his title if he gets DQ'd in the first place


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> This stipulation makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> When has he ever got himself intentionally DQ'd before!!?!


they're obviously going to put some stupid angle in play.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler to run in and fuck Punk up setting up a match at TLC?

If Carlsberg booked Raw....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

random thought = punk, ziggler, ADR and wade barrett all have awesome hair after the gel wears out


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Punk bite Del Rio's finger?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There should be more finger biting in matches. *


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> I realized that as I was typing... but being the smartest on the short-bus doesn't mean you're smart.


Yeah but it puts a curve in place when you're talking about best on the roster.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> ADR needs to leave the WWE title picture, no one in the crowd gives a damn about him. I want to see CM Punk feud with R-Truth or Miz. I really want Ziggler to feud with CM Punk for the title but that won't be happening anytime soon.



i care
i think he is great in the ring
to me he is a more believable champ than cm punk if that makes sense


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Dylanlip said:


> Mae Young to make the intentional disqualification.
> 
> Calling it now.


She's going to come out and announce she is bearing Del Rio's child.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Here comes Alberto Del Rio, the only Mexican Superstar to not have a giant penis on his shirt #RAWTonight


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> I think I may be the only one that doesn't find ADR's ring-work to be that revolutionary. He doesn't draw me into a match.
> 
> He picks an arm, works the arm the entire match, then applies the X-Arm breaker. Yes, he is able to provide a flow like that, but that should be the bare minimum expectation for ring-work imo.
> 
> When you're a charisma vacuum, it's hard to want to pay attention to you, no matter how well you can perform basic and semi-advanced maneuvers.


It's not just you, I completely agree about ADR. His match with the Big Show a month or two ago was the worst match of the entire year quite possibly. I strongly despised that match and seeing them tangle again in a tag match was just as bad. ADR gets credit for dome some fairly basic moves, and being above average agility on the roster. All he does is work the arm, you're right. He doesn't have a lot of flash behind his execution. He's, well....boring. I just don't like his move set. And his punches are shit too. I've always had a hard time buying into a wrestler as "good" when his punches are garbage. The Miz is in this category too. Everyone in the Attitude era at least looked more exciting throwing punches. The Miz and Del Rio's look *very* fake. 

His off the buckle moves suck too. and he's been stomping Punk for like 4 min straight now. ZzZzZZzz


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Yeah but it puts a curve in place when you're talking about best on the roster.


That draws the question, should there really be incapable wrestlers on the world's largest professional wrestling stage?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

An ice cream chant?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> i care
> i think he is great in the ring
> to me he is a more believable champ than cm punk if that makes sense


Del Rio is a lot better champ.

Crowds don't really make noise for anyone nowadays tbh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio chants

followed by sucks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

was the crowd chanting lets go ice cream?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

what are they chanting?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

"where's our ice-cream * clap clap clap


del rio.............sucks...del rio..........sucks


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HGF said:


> She's going to come out and announce she is bearing Del Rio's child.


*Well that would be mighty handy.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no ice cream?


These two do not have any chemistry. Feud needs to end tonight.
Del Rio......Sucks!:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

That is the first "Del Rio" chant I have ever heard.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

People are chanting for adr and the other morons are adding suck


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

did i just hear del rio chants


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

They WERE chanting WHERES OUR ICE CREAM?


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> was the crowd chanting lets go ice cream?


I think they were chanting "Where's our ice cream?"


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

No Kane Vignette? Or have Sky fucked up and missed it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> was the crowd chanting lets go ice cream?


Wheres our ice cream? perhaps?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrible match, Punk is an awful worker and the crowd don't give a shit about him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> That draws the question, should there really be incapable wrestlers on the world's largest professional wrestling stage?


No. But there is and has been for over ten years. It's just a sad reality.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I honestly thought they were chanting "Fuck Del Rio"


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

this match is pretty bad


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

And no one should ever chant for Rio, that talentless cockroach.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not into this match tbh. Hopefully there's an unexpected twist to come.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Del Rio chant


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> No Kane Vignette? Or have Sky fucked up and missed it?


Seems like Sky fucked up. I haven't seen it either. Seems like the American's in the thread have seen it. Such a shame. They did the same with one of the Undertaker vignettes earlier in the year.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why would Punk be a loner? He's been the leader of *2* stables in recent memory. Jesus Lawler, WTF?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> No Kane Vignette? Or have Sky fucked up and missed it?


UK cut to adverts when it aired.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzZZZZZZzz

These guys just cannot put on a good match together.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So did Mae Young just turn around and decide fuck it im not showing up? XD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk your haircut is fucking hot. Why must he talk so much stupid?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

How can these two have a great match at SS and a boring one tonight?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

lol did Cole just say "It's RARE to see a WWE title defense on Monday Night RAW? Didn't we just have one a few weeks ago?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love that move Del Rio does when he jumps his knees into the arm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice snap german suplex


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Heel said:


> Terrible match, Del Rio is an awful worker and the crowd don't give a shit about him.


Fixed*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Punk your haircut is fucking hot. Why must he talk so much stupid?


Yeah Punk is so terrible on the mic.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why doesn't he just slap the armbreaker on when he's on the mat? Wrestling logic is getting so stupid.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzZZZZZZzz
> 
> These guys just cannot put on a good match together.


Not see Survivor Series? Match of the night by any chance?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I really hope Punk retains and this feud ends. I really enjoyed their match at Survivor Series, this one is not nearly as good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This match is really dragging on


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk and cena has so much more buzz, because people actually care about both the 2 guys wrestling,,,with ADR, he has about 5 and a half fans.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

New Kane Promo for UK Viewers who missed it


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Viva La Raza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

eddie?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

PUNK PULLED AN EDDIE!!

PUNK PULLED AN EDDIE!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw Eddie <3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Punk pulling an Eddie


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LMAO! Punk just pulled a Guerrero!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a _terrible_ RAW.

This match sucks.
The two biggest pops of the night were Cena (sadly) & "Where's out ice-cream?"

Hardly worth staying up at 2am.. dunno why i bother.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Carcass said:


> How can these two have a great match at SS and a boring one tonight?


People can just have an off night!


Eddie, Eddie, Eddie!!!


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

PUNK PULLED AN EDDIE!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EDDIE!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Eddie spot?

Lame


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Eddie was smiling here tonight


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lie cheat and steal xD


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk channeling Eddie. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That was awesome by Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip eddie guerrero


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

CM Punk pulled an Eddie!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk stealing Eddies moves.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A lie cheat steal moment. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardo's looking to fuck some shit up


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

He lies, he cheats, he steals!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kevin Nash appearance please?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Del Rio's head didn't even touch. :/


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RIP Eddie


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ok good. going to bed. Del Rio - later. 

Wonder who's next for Punk. Maybe Masked Kane - haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That haircut.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU STAY OUTTA MY FACE! I DONT WANNA HEAR IT FROM YOU! KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT!

Charles Robinson is a baller.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Punk's injury to left arm seems legit...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Eddie mention earlier and now an Eddie spot.

RIP Latino Heat <3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not see Survivor Series? Match of the night by any chance?


No I saw it. It was just as boring as this one and Dolph/JoMo was the best match that night. Sorry to break it to you!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheating to win?! Punk :cussin: :flip

Disliking Punk atm


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So technically Punk deserves to be stripped of the title since he just cheated and should've been DQed.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

No Mae Young? Let me guess, WWE changed the entire script around at the last minute as usual.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nothing is set up for this ppv.
I'm assuming a lot will go down tomorrow or no?
Something needed to happen after the match.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> So technically Punk deserves to be stripped of the title since he just cheated and should've been DQed.


Not really. Del Rio exposed the turnbuckle, Punk just took advantage of the environment.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Quality Raw. 7/10.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> YOU STAY OUTTA MY FACE! I DONT WANNA HEAR IT FROM YOU! KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT!
> 
> Charles Robinson is a baller.


Lil' Naitch!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

noooooooooooooooo not ricardo


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> So technically Punk deserves to be stripped of the title since he just cheated and should've been DQed.


*When wrestling starts making sense, I assure you, you'll be the FIRST to know.  *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank God Punk retained.

I'm going to sleep now!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did Lawler call him Ricardo Montalban?


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Raw was boring.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dont know what you guys are talking about. Del Rio was the one trying to cheat in the first place, but Punk outsmarted him.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone been DQ for exposing and using the turnbuckle?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Titles have become irrelevant in the last few months really anyway, like it or not people paid a lot more attention when Cena was champ


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty good Raw. 7.5/10


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I pray to God Del Rio/Punk is over now and Del Rio can go get, I don't know, fired or something.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so next week laurinatis will cance the decision and announce Punk vs Del rio at TLC .. so excited fpalm


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> punk and cena has so much more buzz, because people actually care about both the 2 guys wrestling,,,with ADR, he has about 5 and a half fans.


del rio to me is much more believable of a champion


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

On superstars :



> Primo beat WWE tag champion Kofi Kingston.


:lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So I guess next week Ace is going to give Del Rio another shot at TLC because of the shotty finish. Oh boy.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Has anyone been DQ for exposing and using the turnbuckle?


Not that I can recall, however, was the ref threatening to DQ him? Thought it was for Punk making it look like Rio hit him with the chair.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> del rio to me is much more believable of a champion


 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Titles have become irrelevant in the last few months really anyway, like it or not people paid a lot more attention when Cena was champ


The problem is even though it isn't for the title, Cena's feud is still headlining the product.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler had a match with Punk, had a match with Orton, who's next week? Ryder again? Kofi perhaps? Another top match tonight.

A great Raw for me. First title defence for Punk and it's a win, slow step to making the title relevant again.


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Decent RAW, at least after this one I didn't regret staying up until 4:15AM... but yet again there seems to be no build up to the PPV happening and seem it's all going to be done last minute yet again :|


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Piper's Pit was awesome (Y)

Miz is back on his anger shit (Y)

Great match between Zig Zag Man/Orton (Y)

Ryder got the win (Y)

Punk retains (Y)

damn good raw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Very good Raw, glad I decided to watch the whole thing. Can't wait for SD tomorrow.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Minus the hideous Cena crap at the start, that was a pretty damn good RAW. We had Morrison get carried out of the WWE on a stretcher, Ziggler going over Orton, Ryder winning yet again, sweet sweet Vickie, Brodus becoming a running gag, Ol' Saint Mick, a D. Bryan promo (and a good one at that), then to top it all off we get Punk making Eddie proud.

I'm surprised to say that I'm fully satisfied with this week, and I look forward to SmackDown tomorrow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk/Del Rio was a good match. Not much to say about it besides that. 

I thought the first hour was a bit of a chore to sit through, but the 2nd hour was good. Ziggler/Orton was a good match with a nice finish and they actually made Daniel Bryan relevant which hasn't been the case for four months, so that's good. And it got topped off with a solid main event. 

So overall, good show.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

First time I've watched a full episode of Raw in months. Good show. Ziggler/Orton and Punk/Del Rio were solid.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Not really. Del Rio exposed the turnbuckle, Punk just took advantage of the environment.


And? If someone else brings a chair or belt into the ring, it's still illegal to use it.

If Punk gets stripped of the title (which he should be), it can't even be claimed that he "got screwed". He technically lost the match.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone know if the 2nd Masked Kane promo is up anywhere?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I pray to God Del Rio/Punk is over now and Del Rio can go get, I don't know, fired or something.


:lmao Del Rio has been boring and hasn't done anything significant or worth noting since he has been the title contention. 

Good Raw, I have to say. I really glad that Dolph finally won a match against Orton and Bryan got mic time to finally show that he is good on the mic.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

jake~ said:


> Decent RAW, at least after this one I didn't regret staying up until 4:15AM... but yet again there seems to be no build up to the PPV happening and seem it's all going to be done last minute yet again :|


maybe the build-up to the PPV happens tomorrow when Smackdown is LIVE! 


Yes. LIVE. No Tapings. Check your listings, my friend.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Borias said:


> The problem is even though it isn't for the title, Cena's feud is still headlining the product.


Exactly, no matter what happens, Wrestlemania will be about Cena/Rock, it's sold out already and that's the only match on the card, there won't be anyway near as much interest for any other matches that night, sad really because titles used to mean everything and were always the last matches of PPVs, even Rock Vs Stone Cold matches were contested before the title matches


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good episode, that's two good shows in a row, hopefully they can keep it up. The Daniel Bryan/Cole promo actually has me looking forward to SD tomorrow.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Horrible first 40 minutes of RAW for me, but the rest of the show was great in my opinion. 

I'm hoping Brodus Clay being delayed doesn't become a meme on these forums though. Nothing kills a monster like laughter.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

pretty good show. looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

How did Punk "pull an Eddie"?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually got carried away playing Saints Row and forgot RAW was on. Is it worth taking a look at?



TJC93 said:


> Titles have become irrelevant in the last few months really anyway, like it or not people paid a lot more attention when Cena was champ


Well obviously, even when Cena isn't the champ he's still the center of the show (which is understandable at the moment, as most people care more about The Rock returning and fighting Cena than of ADR and Punk).


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone know if the 2nd Masked Kane promo is up anywhere


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> Minus the hideous Cena crap at the start, that was a pretty damn good RAW. We had Morrison get carried out of the WWE on a stretcher, Ziggler going over Orton, Ryder winning yet again, sweet sweet Vickie, Brodus becoming a running gag, Ol' Saint Mick, a D. Bryan promo (and a good one at that), then to top it all off we get Punk making Eddie proud.
> 
> I'm surprised to say that I'm fully satisfied with this week, and I look forward to SmackDown tomorrow.


I thought that despite the Cena Crap, Piper's presence and overall awesomeness made it BEARABLE to at least tolerate. So happy he slapped the taste out of Cena's mouth there...


Dolph Ziggler BEATS ORTON CLEAN! He's on a roll, everyone!


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

As I was telling the person that was in the room with me at the time, that was a great ending I don't think I could've predicted in the oft-discussed million years...Which is especially good considering the first 35 minutes of the show were the most-disappointing in a long time.

I'm not saying they were the worst; Far from it. But I knew about Piper's Pit days before it happened, & ended-up being disappointed by it. I had read JoMo would face Brodus Clay (or just get beat-down by him in a non-match), so when I heard it would instead be Miz, I again had expectations that were not even close to met.

I was watching the clock on my TV tonight, & all prepared to say the first *forty*-five minutes were horrible. But then, CM Punk came in with his Google stats, & gave a great moment to the show. When was the last time you could say the Champion provided one of the show's best moments? Certainly not during Del Rio's reign.

Anyway, one more thing I thought about early in the show...

JoMo actually applied (or something) to compete on TV for a WWE contract, & then gets beat up by Miz in his final TV appearance. R-Truth was in WWE at least once before, left for another company, came back, & then gets beat by Miz before he serves a suspension due to a drug situation I'm only guessing occurred while he was tagged with The Miz. While Miz talked tonight, I wondered (as he asked) who would be next? Who will be the next one to work with Miz (or that already has) & leave the company?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I actually got carried away playing Saints Row and forgot RAW was on. Is it worth taking a look at?
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously, even when Cena isn't the champ he's still the center of the show (which is understandable at the moment, as most people care more about The Rock returning and fighting Cena than of ADR and Punk).


Yup, I'd say it was one of the better Raws. You might want to fast forward through the generic Zack Ryder match and the pointless diva squash match, but other than that it wasn't a bad night at all.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

this crowd fucking sucked, i was at raw live last week and we were awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think we can count on Barrett/Orton being at TLC, HHH and Nash most likely, Del Rio and CM Punk is a definite possibility. We'll have our diva's match of course, Ziggler's US title match will probably happen and hopefully a Rhodes IC title defence.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> this crowd fucking sucked, i was at raw live last week and we were awesome.


Why oh why couldn't they have done that Piper/Cena segment at Madison Square Garden?


I mean...The SMARKS there would give Piper the RIGHTFUL "Huge Ovation" he deserves.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Good booking for the WWE Title feud - sets up the blow-off for the feud (hopefully?) at TLC. Makes sense.

Makes you wonder who will Punk faces at the Royal Rumble, though. Facing Del Rio again at the Rumble might be too much, but then it also allows for Punk to face one less opponent and not "use up" potential feuds that quickly.

Unless we get Cena vs Punk at the Rumble? Cena's not going to be in the Rumble match anyway.


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> maybe the build-up to the PPV happens tomorrow when Smackdown is LIVE!
> 
> 
> Yes. LIVE. No Tapings. Check your listings, my friend.


No doubt it'll be a good show but I swear to god, the Heavyweight Title match at TLC is so obviously Henry vs Show - another snorefest there but that'll be confirmed tomorrow after Henry inevitably beats Bryan. Just think that the current big feuds need some spice to them as they're getting a little stale as well as being drawn out. Although I would say that the main event of RAW has sort of lit the fuse for that feud imo.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Another RAW where its not bad but...nothing really good either. Dolph Ziggler was once again in the highlight match of the night, and probably the most entertaining segment of the show overall. Miz v Morrison was stupid and poorly booked (no surprise there). If you really want to build Miz then let him squash the guy whose leaving anyway. The WWE championship match was not bad but pretty boring. At least Cena is continuing to show cracks and is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooowly breaking down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz will attack Punk next week and set up the match for the PPV, calling er now.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the Eddie Guerrero reference people mentioned?


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

The Pit could have been an awesome start to the show if the crowd werent such dumb-asses, they cheered Cena like i havent heard him cheered for months, if they had booed like WWE was expecting it wouldve been kinda epic imo

Overall the show was good i thought 7/10 but wouldve been way better if the crowd were any good.

Fair play to Orton for once again giving away a pin to a guy that needs it more than he does, Cena take note.


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Another thing, Cena showing signs of that heel turn, and if he did then there would be so much potential for multiple feuds that he can't do as a face. Please WWE, save us from John Stalena.



octagon888 said:


> What was the Eddie Guerrero reference people mentioned?


The old throw the chair to the opponent and lie on the ground and pretend he hit you with it routine.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

octagon888 said:


> What was the Eddie Guerrero reference people mentioned?


ADR hit the chair on the mat, and tossed it to Punk. Punk tossed it back and lay on the ground as if to imply he was hit with the chair. Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Good booking for the WWE Title feud - sets up the blow-off for the feud (hopefully?) at TLC. Makes sense.
> 
> Makes you wonder who will Punk faces at the Royal Rumble, though. Facing Del Rio again at the Rumble might be too much, but then it also allows for Punk to face one less opponent and not "use up" potential feuds that quickly.
> 
> Unless we get Cena vs Punk at the Rumble? Cena's not going to be in the Rumble match anyway.


Wait a minute, ADR and Punk are feuding? I didn't know that BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING TO IT


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> You might want to fast forward through the *generic Zack Ryder match*


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i think the wwe should limit the stadia in which they tape shows. like there needs to be some sort of standard by which you measure crowd responses. i think we in hershey pa were pretty good last week, and i think historically that tends to be the case even though we are a smaller arena. but this crowd was moronic, they were cheering cena like mad and there was a WWE title match going on and there was pindrop silence. you should earn the right to see these superstars, and if you blow it, then you shouldn't get another live event for 2-3 years.


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Wait a minute, ADR and Punk are feuding? I didn't know that BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING TO IT


This.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Bryan was so not over tonight he was under.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Wait a minute, ADR and Punk are feuding? I didn't know that BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING TO IT


To be fair there is. CM Punk took del Rio's title match at Money in the Bank. Del Rio won a triple threat number one contender match a few weeks before but nothing came of it and Punk won the belt at MITB with ADR winning the briefcase.

Del Rio then cashed in on CM Punk and won the belt, CM Punk then never got his rematch, Cena got it and won the belt. Then at HIAC, del Rio pinned Punk after hitting him with a weapon and won the belt back. del Rio attacked Punk from behind a few weeks back too, not once, but twice.

Punk then beat del Rio at Survivor Series and del Rio just got his rematch but will now probably get another one at TLC because of the whole turnbuckle thing.

It's not the best booked feud but it has substance unlike many feuds I've seen over the past few years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> *To be fair there is. CM Punk took del Rio's title match at Money in the Bank. Del Rio won a triple threat number one contender match a few weeks before but nothing came of it and Punk won the belt at MITB with ADR winning the briefcase.*
> 
> Del Rio then cashed in on CM Punk and won the belt, CM Punk then never got his rematch, Cena got it and won the belt. Then at HIAC, del Rio pinned Punk after hitting him with a weapon and won the belt back. del Rio attacked Punk from behind a few weeks back too, not once, but twice.
> 
> ...


Didn't Punk win that match? 

He cut the promo after saying he was leaving.


----------



## jake~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> To be fair there is. CM Punk took del Rio's title match at Money in the Bank. Del Rio won a triple threat number one contender match a few weeks before but nothing came of it and Punk won the belt at MITB with ADR winning the briefcase.
> 
> Del Rio then cashed in on CM Punk and won the belt, CM Punk then never got his rematch, Cena got it and won the belt. Then at HIAC, del Rio pinned Punk after hitting him with a weapon and won the belt back. del Rio attacked Punk from behind a few weeks back too, not once, but twice.
> 
> ...


It's the same old boring shit tbh; attacks from behind and snaky tactics. Feuds are at their best when there is a personal element to them, which means the feud needs some related promos, which means the people involved need mic skills, Punk - check, ADR -


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> Didn't Punk win that match?
> 
> He cut the promo after saying he was leaving.


nah, Alberto del Rio won a triple threat match to become the number one contender. It was when CM Punk had been suspended due to his "shoot". R-Truth and Mysterio were the other competitors. Then Punk is reinstated and gets the title match instead, which is probably why del Rio went on to win the MITB match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People need to quit hating on the Piper segment. It was good. Yeah, Cena was acting his usual lame self but just like last week, he did it in a different vibe in which he could divert away from the growing situation that he's getting hated on all around but Piper didn't buy it and called him out on it. Again, the cracks continue to show towards Cena's character losing sight of once made him great and that's being unique and entertaining. The slap to Cena by Piper was the cherry on top. Good segement.

The matches were decent tonight but not better than last week's. Still, enough to advance storylines and give people certain pushes to work with. Ziggler getting a huge win over Orton was huge and Orton should be commended for putting over a potential main eventer like Ziggler over. 

The Miz looked like a real star once again by taking out a departing John Morrison (that stretcher is heading to Orlando). Morrison looked strong on his way out but Miz had to go over in the end. Miz cut a serviceable promo as well to sell his unpredictable behavior as of late. Nice job.

Bryan was gold tonight as well and him showing the emotion and fire to be the next World Heavyweight Champion was sold very well. Henry did good at his part too and now I am psyched to see these two in a cage for tomorrow's Smackdown which should be great.

The main event was not better than their SS encounter but it was a good enough match to serve as a good main event for a good RAW. Punk continues to be a great and credible champion facing all contenders. The backstage promo before the match was corny, however, and Punk needs to quit relying on such things that he feels will get himself over with the crowd since he already is. Nice dig at Otunga with the Hudson comment, though. However, I do feel and see that at next week's RAW, Ace will reverse the decision due to Punk using the turnbuckle exposed corner and will award the belt to ADR (which is fucking stupid beyond belief but ugh...), which will set up a final encounter between Punk and ADR at TLC where Punk will win it back 

One last thing, I do need to credit Orton and Cena for scaling back on RAW and letting Punk, Bryan, Barrett, Ziggler, and ADR do their thing on the show. Cena was only in the opening segment, which is really all he was needed for and played his part well. Orton gave Ziggler a stellar performance and put him over so that was great.

Overall, a good RAW despite a lackluster crowd (How the fuck do you not pop loud for Piper? Morons) and hopefully they can keep this trend up of good RAWs leading up to the Rumble which I doubt but I'm hoping.

P.S. - NO KEVIN NASH! Hopefully, they drop that Nash/HHH angle and we pretend like it never happened.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

jake~ said:


> Decent RAW, at least after this one I didn't regret staying up until 4:15AM... but yet again there seems to be no build up to the PPV happening and seem it's all going to be done last minute yet again :|


they need to get rid of the shitty gimic ppv's , a tables ladders and chairs match should be a suprise.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tacticalpanic said:


> they need to get rid of the shitty gimic ppv's , a tables ladders and chairs match should be a suprise.


I agree. Nothing wrong with "Armageddon" being the December PPV.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Why Raw was awesome*

*Piper's Pit with John Cena:*
Yeah sure, it was a bit messed up here and there, but it's actually leading to a new and interesting development within the career John Cena. Basically, the gist of it was Rowdy telling Cena that these haters will eat Cena away if he doesn't express his true feelings towards the boo's. Whether this leads to a future heel turn or a more aggressive in-depth character developed instead of same old Cena, time will tell, but it's leading to something and shit is getting interesting! 

*The Miz's new attitude:*
Tonight, we learnt two things. One, Miz's new attitude is AWESOME, and two, John Morrison is without a doubt the Marty Jannetty out of the former tag team champions. I know Morrison is finishing with the WWE, so I wish him the best in the future. Anyways, back to our main focus. The Miz's new attitude displayed on Raw was pretty cool to see. This more aggressive side is working for him, and it will be very interesting to see how this is played out in the weeks to come. 


*Dolph Ziggler's rise to the top:*
Not only did Dolph Ziggler have an awesome match with Randy Orton on Raw, but whether you like it or not, Ziggler got the win over the former world champion! I am so happy after so many years, Dolph is finally getting a shot to be a future top star. Dolph continues to become a better wrestler and performer, definitely a guy everyone should keep there eye on! 


*Zack Ryder gets another win:*
What can I say, I am a Ryder mark. I am glad the kid has finally got some momentum in his career. Next stop, the U.S title, which will benefit both Ryder's and Ziggler's careers! 


*Daniel Bryan can cut a promo:*
For all those people who for some odd reason, despite his past, thought Daniel Bryan couldn't cut a good promo, well I am hoping you watched Raw. Bryan has every tool to be a great World Champion, despite WWE's weird size policy, Daniel Bryan would be a GREAT CHAMPION.


*CM Punk retains in a solid match with Alberto:*
CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio was a great main event, and left viewers and as well as the audience happy. CM Punk reign as WWE Champion is shaping up to be a good one, hopefully he can shape up the division and add value back to the once prestige title.


*Other good things that happened on Raw: * 
- Alex Riley made a backstage appearance
- Mick Foley's Christmas rhyme 


*Negatives:*
- Brodus Clay not on Raw again 
- No J.R

Besides that, Raw was really good. Hopefully they can keep it up and I can't wait to see what happened next week.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Very interesting Pipper hinting us Cena has something inside and doesn't want to be open. I wonder what the deal really I wonder if Cena will turn heel before or in mania where are they going with Cena.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Why Raw was awesome*

Thoughts? What did you guys think?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Good RAW. There was good stuff, and nothing really painful (for a change).

The only thing that bugs me is that TLC has no direction at this point. No matches announced, no real feuds emerging (unless you count Barrett/Orton and Bryan/Henry which will probably end this week).


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Why Raw was awesome*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> Thoughts? What did you guys think?


Great raw , I enjoyed it , the diva's match was forgetable but pretty much everything else on the card is what people have been wanting for a while. 

finaly good to see the wwe title take the center stage for once and not the ususal bullshit cena promo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty decent show, I must say. While Orton/Ziggler wasn't as good as their encounter on Raw a few months ago, it was still good. And the main event was also a really solid match, considering its usually cluttered with Cena bullshit.

I admit, I marked out when Punk shouted "Its Clobberin' Time!"

Piper's Pit really showed one thing to me-aside from Punk, the WWE is really pretty embarrassing in the mic skills department right now. This wasn't Piper's best promo, but look at his facial expressions, hear his voice and listen to the way he carried himself. That's why he's one of the all time greats on the mic. All Cena could do was talk about how he can't please everyone, so he's loyal to his fans, and that he can beat the Rock, and he really appreciates Piper's efforts anyway. When did this turn into Dr. Phil? Pleases, thank yous, peaceful conflict resolution...in wrestling. Are you kidding me? I was going crazy when Piper finally just had enough and smacked Cena. Its an interesting direction they're taking, with the seeds of peoples' dislike for Cena slowly going to start wearing him down. I also though it was funny that the biggest reaction Cena got was when he said "I'm sure a lot of people would like to tell me to go to hell." 

But my biggest annoyance tonight was Michael Cole. I have never liked him as the heel commentator, as all he does is distract viewers from what's going on in the ring with his petty, pointless bullshit that contributes absolutely nothing relevant to the conversation. I'm at the point where if I see him in the ring, I'm just going to change the channel until he's off of my TV (I didn't tonight as Bryan was in the ring) because I don't dislike him as a heel, I dislike him as a human being. That's what's come of their shaping of the Michael Cole character. Look at another example of a heel non-wrestler: Vince McMahon. He'd screw over Austin, cut a promo saying how Austin is indicative of everything wrong with pro wrestling, put Austin in impossible situations, and what happened? You would tune in next week to see Austin overcome those situations and possibly see him get payback on Vince. McMahon knew how to be an awesome heel. When you saw him come out, you knew something big was going to happen that would have a significant impact. With Cole, all I can think of is "Jesus tap dancing Christ, will someone please shut him the fuck up?" When he gets into the ring, there's no significance-its only to make fat jokes about JR or go on pointless tirades that no one wants to hear. He is drawing nothing from me but X-Pac heat and I wish he'd just go away. I was glad that Daniel Bryan was able to own Cole on the mic. Bryan's intensity in his promo actually somewhat silenced Cole, and showed that he can cut a good promo.

Oh and as strong as they've booked Mark Henry, any time he comes out to cut a promo, I just cannot take him seriously. He's a terrible wrestler, his mic skills are just a joke, and despite his booking as the World's Strongest Man, he comes out looking more like the wettest, fattest clump of pubes you'd dig out from the drain in your bathtub after 6 months worth of showers. Anytime he speaks about his 'Hall of Pain', I picture that its probably next to a McDonald's or Burger King somewhere to provide easy access to fast food that he probably rubs on himself so he can grease up and squeeze into his wrestling tights. The dude must wear a size 72 waist in jeans. Now I'm not hating on him because he's fat, but its comical to see the great black butterball get in the ring and try to have a serious wrestling match. Considering that instead of watching him flop around like a manatee out of its tank we could be seeing a lot of other really good stuff, its a real shame. And the worst part? He really can't work with anyone unless they're about his size, or bigger. If he and Punk, or Del Rio, or Bryan, or whatever are going to have a match, 70% of their offensive moves won't work because Henry can't do his required part. Why? Because he's too fat. So unless he's gonna work with Big Show, Kane or on the off chance Taker (which I doubt), the Fed doesn't have a lot of options with him. And I don't want to see more feuds with Show and Kane. The thing about Show and Kane, as well, is that while tall, they can actually sell moves. Show gets picked up a good amount on guy's shoulders, like Cena for the AA, and same with Kane. Mark Henry can't do that. Why? Because he's too fat. See the theme here? That's why whenever I see him, I can't take him as a serious champion because he's not really a worker-he's just a wet, fat guy who can't wrestle that at one point won the strongman competition, and they're milking him of it. Being a wrestler means you can take moves to put your opponent over, not just deliver them-its a 2 way street. With Mark Henry, unless you're 7 foot or built like Batista, its one way, and its in his favor. That's not a wrestler, so take the belt from him, give it to someone who is, and after 15 years, just finally put him out of his misery and wish him the best in his future endeavors. He barely gets a reaction from the crowd for God's sake.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

pros- ryder won, ziggles beat boreton , piper was there, d-bry cut a GREAT promo

cons- cena is still the whiney babyface instead of turning heel that he sorely needs. i am really at the point where if cena just left for a few months even would be better than the stale character he is now


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I been tellin you guys my man d-bry is underrated on the mic! he actually cut a very intense promo.

oh and no kofi... oh well. might see him tomorrow.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

oh and roddy piper sucks. i dont give a shit about this guy. get the fuck out of here.why do they keep bringing back "legends" to try and get the crowd to cheer for cena. its pathetic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good stuff:
- Daniel Bryan Promo
- Piper/Cena Promo (I feel like this is sparking a big change in Cena's character)
- Punk winning (decent match)
- Ryder winning
- Ziggler/Orton, especially Ziggler getting the W
- Miz was awesome.

Bad stuff:
- The ending of Punk/Del Rio because it probably means we're getting more short title reigns unless they just give Del Rio another rematch at TLC.
- Divas stuff was weird, wtf at Beth/Natalya?
- A little disappointed with no Brodus but I can wait.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> oh and roddy piper sucks. i dont give a shit about this guy. get the fuck out of here.why do they keep bringing back "legends" to try and get the crowd to cheer for cena. its pathetic.


No, your lack of knowledge and respect for one of the most charismatic wrestlers of all-time is pathetic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

has nothing to do with respect i respect him. i just dont give a shit about him nor do i think hes entertaining


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW thoughts:
-Excellent opening promo with Cena and Piper. I'm glad they mentioned about the huge boos that Cena has been getting. Hopefully this is building towards that heel turn Cena needs down the road. He just needs to keep his cool and then when you least expect it, just snap. For some reason, I got an Emperor Palpatine/Anakin Skywalker vibe with Piper trying to get Cena to talk about his feelings ("I can feel your anger. Let your hate flow through you")

-John Morrison gets written off TV and it was up to his former tag team partner The Miz to do the honors. I thought it was going to be a squash but thought it was an okay way to write out Morrison. It's better than losing to Brodus Clay. Anyways, it was weird to see the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations walk out there and look at him for a quick second. He should've just given Morrison a "Future Endeavor" t-shirt while he was it. I hope wherever Morrison goes from here, he will fix his mic skills and get rid of that trash in Melina.

-Dolph Ziggler defeats Randy Orton with distraction by Wade Barrett. This was another great match between the two. I enjoyed it a lot. And I do notice that Orton has been jobbing lately.

-Strong promo between Daniel Bryan/Michael Cole/Mark Henry. I want to see more of this and not the "nerdy vegan" guy. Cole sure has some mic skills too. I noticed that Cole basically summed up what happened on Smackdown last week because many people never saw what happened. Lol...I'm intrigued to see the Cage Match now.

-Zack Ryder defeats Jack Swagger. Is Swagger a jobber or something? He's too good for that.

-Great main event match with CM Punk defeating Alberto Del Rio. It started off slow but it got better as it went on. I wonder how will Del Rio get a rematch now that he lost again. CM Punk is such an entertaining Champ. I enjoyed him this night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan was fucking great. Ziggler was fucking great...but he always is. 

Cole was great as the heel commentator. He has been getting on my nerves as of late but he was good here.

I enjoyed the ADR/Punk match. I saw alot of people not liking it but I don't see why. I really enjoyed it.

The ending was fucking brutal though. So fucking lame. A knee to the head would have been better than......that. COME.ON.MAN.


Beth and Natalya were embarrassing. Wow. WHY WWE? WHy? Fuck! 

Piper was okay. I expect GREAT out of Piper though. The blame goes to the crowd that clearly didn't go as planed. They actually cheered Cena which ruined the segment. And good for Cena. The guy is a class act.

Punks first appearance was funny. It would have been GREAT if he had looked at Rodriquez and said, "I googled you and bananas and the result.....well it wasn't pleasant"

come on Punk do it!*


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Show gets picked up a good amount on guy's shoulders, like Cena for the AA, and same with Kane. Mark Henry can't do that. Why? Because he's too fat


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> oh and roddy piper sucks. i dont give a shit about this guy. get the fuck out of here.why do they keep bringing back "legends" to try and get the crowd to cheer for cena. its pathetic.


I agree. Piper sucks, wish he wasn't there last night. I dont see what people like in him anyway.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said in the other thread, I didn't expect much from this segment so it was just average, Piper was good as usual but not "Piper's good", he tried to be edgy instead of being natural. he also said to Cena, this is not Foley and his "this is your life", this is Piper and a minute later said the same bullshit, "you're here every day, Rock is not, you're working hard, cheer him please". Cena was corny and lame like only he can, where's the real emotion? you know that in reality, there's no "rise above hate".

if this means that Cena is turning before WM, then it's good because the money is WM, not after that, how many PPVs can you sell for ER or OTL? exactly, and Cena was never a big PPV draw anyway. at this point, I don't care who is doing it, Rock(BTW, thank god the crowd booed when The Rock did it and they changed the direction of the feud), Austin, Piper or Funaki, this is the same old shit. another lame, cheap, desperate attempt to get Cena over.

for the rest of the show, 
LOL @ WWE trying to hype Del Rio/Punk from SVS as a 30 minutes classic when in reality it was a 15 minute average WWE title match.
they had no chemistry like all their TV matches, too many boring rest holds and the crowd was dead for most of the match. what's Punk doing BTW? trying to gain himself cheap sympathy by using moves of beloved dead wrestlers? the Savage elbow and now Eddie? shameless.

Orton/Ziggler was a good TV match, although not as good as their SD match. Orton is just level above everybody else on the roster, especially now that Christian and Rey are "out".

what happened to Nash/HHH? 

for once in his life, Cole cut a good promo, about hypocrite Bryan, natural without overacting.

WWE still don't get it about Miz, why he's trying to be badass again? now he's back to be wannabe actor, you can't take him seriously.

Filler RAW, nothing special.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> Like I said in the other thread, I didn't expect much from this segment so it was just average, Piper was good as usual but not "Piper's good", he tried to be edgy instead of being natural. he also said to Cena, this is not Foley and his "this is your life", this is Piper and a minute later said the same bullshit, "you're here every day, Rock is not, you're working hard, cheer him please". Cena was corny and lame like only he can, where's the real emotion? you know that in reality, there's no "rise above hate".
> 
> if this means that Cena is turning before WM, then it's good because the money is WM, not after that, how many PPVs can you sell for ER or OTL? exactly, and Cena was never a big PPV draw anyway. at this point, I don't care who is doing it, Rock(BTW, thank god the crowd booed when The Rock did it and they changed the direction of the feud), Austin, Piper or Funaki, this is the same old shit. another lame, cheap, desperate attempt to get Cena over.


Roddy was trying to get Cena to speak up about the people who dislike him.

People are speaking up about the negative reaction Cena is getting while being "the face of the WWE", and Cena is covering it up while refusing to fully acknowledge it.

Cena doing anything different would've been stupid.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ziggler vs Orton was great, and Orton doing wonders for the up rising talents is fantastic, soon enough, Orton will be back in the ME scene, die hard Orton fans have nothing to worry about.

Edit: HOLY SHIT, nice job Zack, ruining Jack Swagger's spot like that, making him look bad, having to save face by making it look like you tripped him. Shit, the hell was his hand sticking out so damn far for?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Really good show with some good matches and good storyline progression but where's the hype for TLC.

Did they even mention it once ?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> oh and roddy piper sucks. i dont give a shit about this guy. get the fuck out of here.why do they keep bringing back "legends" to try and get the crowd to cheer for cena. its pathetic.


except they didnt bring him back for that purpose. think a little will ya?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Raw, I enjoyed most of it. 

- Piper's Pit with Cena, apart from the crowd cheering instead of booing lol, was brilliant. The heel turn is coming, I'm sure of it. Cena has become watchable again for me, thank fuck, and I'm looking forward to seeing what he does next week. 

- Punk was great in the backstage segment with my boy Johnny L, ADR and bowtie. Funny stuff here and I like that they're still keeping up the tension between Punk/Ace. I also like how they keep mentioning that Ace (or whoever is pulling the strings) doesn't want him as champion. I hope it actually goes somewhere. 

- Punk/ADR was a good match but nothing I haven't seen already from the 2 of them for these past few months. Punk won, that's all that matters. I still expect a rematch at TLC but maybe, and preferably, we'll get a 4 way with Punk, Cena, ADR and Miz. I think that would be a lot better.

- Miz has become serious Miz again which I'm happy to see. I don't like Morrison but if that's the way he goes out then I do kind of feel sorry for him, even if his situation is mostly or partly self-inflicted. I won't miss him but still, sucks to be JoMo. I wouldn't be surprised to see Punk/Miz at the Rumble.

- Orton/Ziggler was another good match with Orton doing another put over for a youngster. You can all fuck off with calling him SuperOrton. In these past few weeks alone he has put over Barrett and now Ziggler. It's nice to see a top face looking vulnerable for a change. Orton/Barrett is building slowly which is nice. 

- PLEASE GET NASH AND HHH ON TV SO WE CAN GET THEIR SHITTY FUCKING FEUD DONE AND DUSTED AT TLC. THANK YOU.

So yeah, overall entertaining and very watchable show. More of the same for next week plz.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Starbuck* said all my stuff.

I'll try, anyway...

The Piper/Cena segment was quite good in many ways, though probably just a little too blunt for my tastes. I think they lost the forest for the trees a little bit. Cena should not be hurt by fans booing him. I think, as he said himself, he's more than used to it by now. What _should_ hurt him is the contrast with The Rock. _That_ is the point, and while Piper and Cena both sort of tiptoed around that, it seemed to almost become obscured by the talk of the booing in general, which didn't really amount to anything huge. _However_, I give WWE credit for trying. And it demonstrates that they realize the truth of the situation. Cena needs to go through a slowly-developing turn which culminates at Wrestlemania. That's a tall order by WWE booking standards. Four months between now and 'Mania. Can they pull it off? I think in this case they can. We all know the match will happen, the tale is yet another one which practically writes itself. Then again, they've botched a number of those in the past. Hmm. 

Also, I agree with *Starbuck*'s post above. Nobody can call him SuperOrton anymore. Am I alone in thinking that the change in his booking does not coincidentally parallel the beginning of the SuperShow experiment? (Which was roughly from the beginning of September through today.) Because ever since then, they have not booked Orton as the Smackdown equivalent to Cena at all. Orton's been losing _a lot_--to Cody Rhodes, to Mark Henry twice on pay-per-view, to Wade Barrett on TV and on pay-per-view, to Dolph Ziggler and it almost feels like there's someone that I'm missing. It's like they realized that the efforts to make Orton the King of Smackdown were nothing short of a huge fail and they decided to go another way. The SuperShow concept and Mark Henry as WHC have revitalized Smackdown and especially its ratings (gates appear to be consistently up from where they were when it was the Orton and Christian Show, too), and Orton is now being utilized primarily to give a bunch of guys in the midcard rubs and put them over. 

Del Rio vs. Punk was a good TV main event. I liked all of the major transitions and the psychology employed by both men. Del Rio and Punk are building a legitimate chemistry with one another.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Did anyone else lol when daniel bryan stomped up the ramp and kicked mark henry in the leg :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Did anyone else lol when daniel bryan stomped up the ramp and kicked mark henry in the leg :lmao


"I CAN BEAT YOU!"

**kick**

Lol.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Did I hear "We want Bischoff" chants when Mark Henry started talking about Teddy Long?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I think we should just get used to the fact that WWE doesnt care much for PPVs like before. They arent seeing them as a big profit income.

Imo its not that they are doing a shitty job at building up the PPVs, they just dont care for them on purpose ( other then the major ones ).

Great Raw btw! Easily the best show in several weeks.


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Orton/Ziggler was pretty good, Punk/Del Rio was decent and not as good as their Survivor Series match. Piper's Pit was great and Cena's heel turn was teased nicely. Raw was pretty good and hopefully it will continue to get better.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing RAW. Everything I could ask for, really...

-Cena not being the main focus, but having an awesome segment with Roddy and showing shades of gray
-kind of a nice sendoff for Morrison while making Miz look great
-Ziggler + Barrett (great on commentary) going over Orton, even if it was a "fluke"
*-DB actually got mic time and got a chance to put over his dreams of becoming WHC*
-Ryder winning (bummer it had to be against Swagger)
-great Punk vs Del Rio match with the obviously good result 

*It really seems like the new generation is becoming the focus of the show - Ziggler, Ryder, Barrett, Punk...*

The only bad part was the utterly shit crowd.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

SuperOrton my ass.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol at the crowd being pro-Cena when hes supposed to be boo'd.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jacare said:


> Did I hear "We want Bischoff" chants when Mark Henry started talking about Teddy Long?


Pretty sure those were "We want Big Show." Because that actually makes sense.



StarzNBarz said:


> oh and roddy piper sucks. i dont give a shit about this guy. get the fuck out of here.why do they keep bringing back "legends" to try and get the crowd to cheer for cena. its pathetic.


I find it hilarious just how wrong you are about what they're trying to do with Cena.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

RAW was solid last night. Had it's Weird moments like the "yeah so what" opening segment, Beth and Nattie running? & the random (but good) Sheamus Vid...

But overall, pretty solid outing from RAW. They have come along way since the weekly guest host crap. Will be watch Smackdown tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> I think we should just get used to the fact that WWE doesnt care much for PPVs like before. They arent seeing them as a big profit income.
> 
> Imo its not that they are doing a shitty job at building up the PPVs, they just dont care for them on purpose ( other then the major ones ).
> 
> Great Raw btw! Easily the best show in several weeks.


WWE has been promoting their BPPVs 2 weeks before it actually airs, so I'm not surprise they haven't done it yet. Its not great and should change but its one the few things they been consistent with for the last couple of years.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Good raw. 
2 nice matches and a good opening segment.

I have a problem with the Miz: Despite the fact that he destroyed morisson and that was credible, I have a problem with his face: he doesn't intimidate me and i don't like how he speaks slowly (but he's a heel so it must works after all)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

another good Raw. shocking how good Raw is when CM Punk is champion. considering it just came off a 2-3month string of being REALLY awful. like the dirt worst.

also completely random, Ryder needs to dye his hair. he looks fucking weird.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

the frenchise said:


> I have a problem with the Miz: Despite the fact that he destroyed morisson and that was credible, I have a problem with his face: he doesn't intimidate me


I'd buy that if you weren't typing it. As I told someone last night, anyone who cared & has a computer knew that would be Morrison's last TV appearance. It didn't matter who he was beaten by, or how badly.

ALso, the fact is Morrison competed to get in the company whereas, Title wins or not (I consider him like Swagger in that way), I don't see Miz as a credible/talented wrestler.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Great show. Only bit that annoyed me was the lack of reaction to Punk/Del Rio, which reflects more on Del Rio than Punk in my opinion.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Amazing RAW. Everything I could ask for, really...
> 
> -Cena not being the main focus, but having an awesome segment with Roddy and showing shades of gray
> -kind of a nice sendoff for Morrison while making Miz look great
> ...



Indeed, for weeks Cena was getting more boos than ever, and now suddenly when they do a shouting contest in the audience they favor him more... I smell a setup.

But it was decent RAW this time...

- Roddy bitch slapping Cena like only he can.
- CM Punk: Kiss...my...ass. And that on PG and American TV 
- good Punk vs Del rio match, but it started out bad, too much Del Rio beating Punk around...


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Thought the Cena/Piper stuff was excellent. Hoping it is building up to Cena snapping in the future.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Decent RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I enjoyed RAW. 

The Cena/Piper segment was very good, all except the crowd, they should've done this segment in a different city. 

Loved the DB/Cole/Henry segment as well. 

Orton/Ziggler was an exellent match.

Punk/Del Rio put on another good match and their backstage promos were good.

And the Divas match, well all the ladies looking good out there LOL (although I did notice that Alica Fox has gigantic hands)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

2:46

Piper is like, wtf?

lol


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I usually love Piper & Cena (separately); This time, liked latter a bit, & former not at all. Kept hoping John would "hit him back" (as I continually screamed at the TV).


----------



## Wxgba (Aug 14, 2009)

I liked the Piper's Pit introduction to RAW, and particularly like the angle they're taking with Cena's _inevitable_ long-winded heel-turn. It's simply got to be done, but it's never going to be an overnight process. Not with all the die-hard Cena fans out there in the "WWE Universe". 

Punk and Miz were both great, though it's a real shame to see the end of JoMo. I thought he was a very talented wrestler had a lot to offer to the company. #thankyoujohnmorrison - If you can't beat 'em, join 'em, they say... so I'm jumping on the Twitter bandwagon with this comment.

Also, it was nice to see Zack Ryder come out on top. We all know he's comedy gold - WWWYKI!


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

I found Raw highly entertaining.


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

My biggest complaint would be the same thing WWE has been doing for awhile. I'm not sure why they really want to portray their faces with heel tendencies. Daniel Bryan's character came off more like a coward than a real hero. Awful. Piper/Cena wasn't as amazing as it could be, no matter what anyone says. It could have been way better. I don't get the whole Awesome Truth break up either.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Pretty sure those were "We want Big Show." Because that actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hilarious just how wrong you are about what they're trying to do with Cena.


Yea, it probably was. I thought Bischoff because Henry was dissing Teddy and I was thinking Bischoff was the TNA GM, but I don't think he is anymore.. so yeah.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty good raw actually


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

#1Peep4ever said:


> pretty good raw actually


Certainly better than SD for once


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Certainly better than SD for once


For once? As always. Though I guess that's just my preference


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> For once? As always. Though I guess that's just my preference


just you 
at the last three months raw was always behind smackdown but maybe its just me because i am more a fan of the actual wrestling


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Who's Cena feuding with now? himself?


He's going around in limbo, feuding with no one. Not counting Rock because we won't see him till sometime next year.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

1. The Rock.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

For the love of god can they stop fucking changing Ziggler's music every 5 minutes


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

My thoughts on Raw this week...


1. Turn Cena already, for the love of God. I think if there was ever a chance NOW is it, everyone knew Cena has been getting booed for years but there just NOW addressing the issue on TV. And if Cena does turn and beats the Rock at mania he'd be the most over heel in the company IMO.

2. Stop changing Zigglers music dammit! He's had more themes the past month than most people do in their entire career. 

3. Good promo on Bryan's part, he was assertive and aggressive and spoke with conviction, big ups. 

4. My biggest observation of this is CM Punk clearly stated that the WWE/John L doesn't listen to the WWE universe, and told him clearly that the fans want to see Zack Ryder vs Dolph Ziggler, and what did they do? They gave us what they wanted instead, as usual.


----------

